# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Stoppen met slaap/kalmeringsmiddelen

## sietske763

we weten allemaal dat slaapen/of kalmeringsmiddelen erg slecht
zijn(benzodiazepinen oftewel de pammetjes)
het afkicken hiervan is heel erg moeilijk, vooral als de dosering
aan de hoge kant is.
ik lees hier wel dat er mensen zijn die pammetjes slikken, net als ik.
maar......ze zijn eigenlijk maar 2 tot 4 weken werkzaam.
daarna begint dus de verslaving al.....
het lichaam vraagt om pammetjes.
ik ben bezig te minderen en vroeg me af of een forum hier zin zou hebben om samen af te bouwen en steun te zoeken bij elkaar, ervaringsdeskundigen dus
net zoals het niet roker forum, daar helpen ze elkaar ook.
ik hoop van harte dat er mensen zijn die mee willen doen.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik doe mee; al gebruik ik niet vaak 'pammetjes'  :Wink: .

Ervaringen/alternatieven en tips uitwisselen is altijd goed én leuk!!

Xx Ag  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

fijn ag, dan hebben we al 2 leden,
pfffffffffffff voel me vreselijk.
verzachtende middelen die het afkicken makkelijker maken worden zeer gewaardeerd!!!
en met zn allen zijn we sterk!!!

----------


## sietske763

heb al 1 tip,
rescue spray van bach bloesem voor overdag
en recue nuit spray voor het slapen en ook nog evt s,nachts

----------


## sietske763

heb gi avond weer 1 mg lormetazepam minder ingenomen,
pfffffffff je moet er wel wat voor over hebben hoor!!
voel me echt belabbert, maar dat zal nog wel zo blijven zolang ik minder,
ben suf en onrustig
vanavond nog 1/2 en dan is mn lormetazepam weg,
daarna wordt het ook wel flink doorbijten, er moet nog 125 mg tranxene af.....
ben daar eerder van afgekickt, viel echt niet mee
maar ik ben al soper trots dat ik morgen v d slaappillen afben, maar ja....dan doorzetten he, tis zo makkelijk als je zo moe bent ff bij wil slapen met een pammetje....

----------


## dotito

Hey Sietske,

Goed idee deze topic.
Ik wil ook wel meedoen,en tips geven die ik heb uit mijn ervaring.
Ik gebruik nu ook geen pammetjes niet meer.(alleen in noodgevallen)Maar heb dat wel jaren gebruikt voor mijn epilepsie onder controle te krijgen.
Maar doordat ik mij daar niet meer goed bij voelde ben ik er mee gestopt sinds vorig jaar.
Ben ernorm blij dat ik er vanaf ben,voel me veel beter nu.

Wat ik je wel als tip wil geven;heb het al mischien gezegd.Bouw het rustig af!!!Ik heb het nl zo gedaan;mijn pillekes kon ik halveren.Ik heb er altijd een stukje af gedaan om de drie dagen,tot dat ik niets meer over had.
En dan ben ik overgeschakeld naar sterke valeriaan pillen.
Moet zeggen heeft lang geduurd,maar op d'n duur kon ik echt op valeriaan slapen.En ik kom ook van ver hoor,met mijn slaapproblemen.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve Do,
fijn dat je ook meedoet!!!!
we worden gewoon anti slaapmiddelen mensen....
ben gi gaan slapen ZONDER een pammetje!!!
do, ik bouw af op het soort schema wat ze ook deden toen ik
onder begeleiding moest afkicken...

blijf nu ff zo, paar dagen stabiliseren en dan hoppa, tranxene afbouwen.....

wat ook goed help om minder bijwerkingen te voelen......poetsen,
heb gi alles gepoetst en heb toen niets gevoeld.
afleiding dus!!
en ik ga zeer zeker valeriaan proberen!

----------


## sietske763

ha siri,
je hebt helemaal gelijk, de geestelijke verslaving is ook heel groot,
iig bij mij wel!!!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ale das supper he! dat ge zonder pammetje bent gaan slapen.En lukte het een beetje? Heb je niet teveel nevenwerkingen.
Wat je zegt is ook wel waar,afleiding helpt.
Zien dat ge iets om handen hebt.
Eerst stabiliseren en dan de rest afbouwen,is trouwen een goed idee.Zo kan je even op adem komen!!
Ja de geestelijke verslaving is meestal de moeilijkste he!dat is altijd zo.
Ik moet wel zeggen dat ik daar nu geen problemen mee heb.
Maar ik geef op dat vlak dan ook niet graag toe,omdat ik zowiezo al iemand ben die niet voor de pillen is.
Als je alles hebt afgebouwd,moet je zeker valeriaan eens proberen,helpt echt!!(valeriaan wortel)

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja....en ik ben eigenlijk van de pillen, maar dan niet meer van deze, wat een ellende zeg,
voel me trouwens vandaag veel beter, tril niet zo en voel me vandaag ook niet zo onrustig, verder, logisch, nog niet toppie..

----------


## Onassa

Ik wil ook wel mee gaan doen met je nu ik uit de depressie ben.
Ik gebruik 3 maal daags alprazolam (Xanax) en dan overdags 1 en voor het slapen gaan twee.
Ik ga met je mee proberen dit af te bouwen.
Het zou al mooi zijn als ik die ene overdags achterwege zou kunnen laten.
Trouwens mijn psych zei de laatste keer al dat hij graag zou zien dat ik daarin ging minderen.
Dus vanaf morgen ga ik proberen overdags niet meer te nemen en mocht het me echt niet lukken, dan neem ik een halfje.

----------


## sietske763

ha onassa,
fijn dat je meedoet!!!
en wat goed van je dat je wil afbouwen en ik hoop echt dat het je lukt....niks waard al die verslavende troep!!
van hoeveel mg xanax moet je afbouwen??

ik heb vannacht toch nog 25 mg tranxene minder genomen, zal vandaag wel voelen hoe het bevalt.

----------


## dotito

Wat ook goed is is linde-thee werkt heel rustgevend/wel de gedroogde/verse linde .' t is omdat ik uit eigen ervaring weet, hoe onrustig ik was toen ik stopte met mijn clonazepam.

----------


## Onassa

Die mg zijn altijd zo vreemd vind ik.
Van de Ad die ik nu slik, zit ik op 100mg per dag en mag naar 200 mg.
De xanax daarentegen gaat per tablet van 0.5 mg.
Als ik daar 50 mg van in zou nemen, zou ik de eerste week waarschijnlijk niet meer wakker worden.
Ik zit nu op 3 per dag van 0,5 mg.
Voor het slapen gaan neem ik er altijd 2 in dus 1 mg en gister heb ik het gedaan met 0,75, dus een halfje eraf.
Ik zou ook graag naar het punt willen dat ik er overdags niets meer van hoef te gebruiken.
Ik heb nu nog niet genomen maar zit te trillen als een espenblad, ik ga het dan zo ook eens met een halfje proberen.
Wat een gedoe is dat toch he om van die middelen af te komen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Hartstikke goed initiatief!
Samen sta je inderdaad sterker en misschien lukt het jou en andere leden om te minderen en te stoppen als je samen door die afkickfase heen moet en ervaringen/tips kan uitwisselen! Haha afleiding helpt inderdaad wel  :Wink: 
Ik hoop voor je dat je geen last krijgt van andere bijwerkingen dan sufheid en je onrustig voelen. 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Agnes,
Helemaal mee eens!  :Smile: 

@ Dotito,
Heel fijn dat je jou ervaring deelt en tips geeft om anderen te helpen!
Super dat jij af bent van de chemische middelen en dat valeriaan jou helpt!  :Smile: 

@ Siri,
Fijn dat jij van de pammetjes en het roken af bent en dat je waarschuwt voor het gevoel wat kan blijven bestaan na het daadwerkelijk stoppen!  :Smile: 

@ Onassa,
Fijn dat je ook een poging wil ondernemen om te stoppen met alprazolam nu je uit je depressie bent. 
Ik hoop dat het je gaat lukken, ook fijn dat je psych er achter staat en je nu steun kan vinden bij Sietske en Agnes omdat zij ook stoppen!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Ik heb even in mijn Kruiden en Specerijen boek gekeken naar kruiden die zouden kunnen helpen bij (chronische) vermoeidheid en/of om te kalmeren en vond het volgende;
* Dille (Anethum graveolens); Werkt sussend en kalmerend. De zaden hebben een kalmerende werking, uitwendig gebruikt neemt dille spanning uit de spieren weg.
* Echinacea (Euchinacea purpurea); Echinaceatinctuur zou moeten helpen om (chronische) vermoeidheid tegen te gaan. 
* Siberische-ginsengextract (Eleutherococcus senticosus); Het stimulerende effect helpt bij stress en chronische vermoeidheid. Ginseng (Panax ginseng) kan ook worden gebruikt, maar de Siberische variant is milder en kan langer worden ingenomen.
* Goldenseal (Hydrastis canadensis); Goldensealtinctuur zou moeten helpen om (chronische) vermoeidheid tegen te gaan, advies is om dit kruid 1 maand te gebruiken omdat het zowel goede als slechte bacteriën vernietigd.
* Hysop (Hyssopus officinalis); Hysoptinctuur zouden moeten helpen om (chronische) vermoeidheid tegen te gaan. 
* Ijzerhard (Verbena officinalis); Drink het als thee voor het slapengaan als mild slaapmiddel, werkt inwendig tegen depressiviteit en werkt mild kalmerend.
* Rozemarijn; inwendig wordt het gebruikt voor de behandeling van depressiviteit, vermoeidheid, migraine en spanningshoofdpijn, slechte doorbloeding en spijsverteringsproblemen.
* Scharlei (Salvia sclarea); Werkt als antidepressivum, heeft een kalmerend effect. 
* Sint Janskruid (Hypericum perfortum); Werkt als antidepressivum, helpt tegen slapeloosheid, heeft een kalmerende werking, echter mag deze niet met pammetjes gebruikt worden!
* Valeriaan (Valeriana officinalis); Geneest door slaap en ontspanning op te wekken, waardoor het lichaam zijn genezende krachten kan aanwenden. Werkt als kalmerend middel, zorgt voor een rustgevende slaap, helpt bij paniekaanvallen. Valeriaan kan voor een diepere kalmerende werking gecombineerd worden met passiebloem (Passiflora incarnata). 
* Zoethout (Glycyrrhiza glabra); Zoethoutwortelextract zou moeten helpen om (chronische) vermoeidheid tegen te gaan. 
* Thee van venkel, dille en anijs; voor een ontspannend drankje dat u in slaap helpt komen laat u gekneusd venkelzaad, anijszaad en dillezaad - 1 theelepel van alledrie soorten zaden - trekken in 2,5 dl water
* Kaneelmelk; kaneelmelk helpt bij spijsverteringsproblemen. Los een halve theelepel kaneel op in 2,5 dl warme melk. Voeg een beetje honing toe. Drink de melk 's avonds, omdat hij niet alleen de maag kalmeert, maar ook slaperig maakt.

Tincturen;
De kruiden staan twee weken in een mengsel van alcohol en water; alle platdelen kunnen gebruikt worden. Dit proces ont trekt de werkzame bestanddelen aan de planten en het mengsel is door de alcohol ongeveer twee jaar houdbaar. Zeef het mengsel na twee weken voor een tinctuur. Bewaar de tinctuur in een goed afsluitbare fles en gebruik hem naar believen. U kunt het beste tinctuur van 1 kruid maken en hem alleen met andere tincturen mengen wanneer dat nodig is. De alcohol die nodig is voor het extractieproces is bij de apotheek verkrijgbaar. In kant-en-klare tincturen zit ethyul-alcohol, maar u kunt ook zelf tinctuur maken met wodka (37,5%). Verdun 750 ml wodka met 2 eetlepels water en laat de kruiden in dit mengsel trekken.
Tincturen worden meestal gemaakt van een concentratie van 1:5 of 1:10, wat betekend dat 1 deel van het kruid wordt geweekt in 5 of 10 delen vloeistof.

Heel veel succes, doorzettingsvermogen en sterkte gewenst allemaal!

----------


## sietske763

thanks luus, fijn dat je zoveel moeite voor ons doet...
maar mn tip bovenaan werkt trouwens nu goed bij mij, eerder niet maar dat was om de vele pammetjes, die natuurlijke stof kan natuurlijk nooit het effect geven van pammetjes,
maar doordat ik die nu al paar dagen niet meer slik, word ik van de rescue redelijk rustig.
ik heb nu alleen nog maar 75 mg tranxene, had eerst 150mg, ben eerder naar 125 mg gegaan voordat dit topic bestond,
maar nu dus echt alleen nog maar 75mg en nog niet stiekum pammetjes genomen.

onasses, dat je zo trilt en onrustig bent hoort erbij....daar MOET je doorheen, ik kan het echt niet mooier maken voor je......
ik voel me ook niet goed maar weet uit 2 eerdere afkickopnames dat dit er dus echt bij hoort.
en ik denk altijd maar, beter ff paar dagen doorbijten...en dan is het klaar....

heb mezelf trouwens opgegeven bij een ambulante verslavingskliniek(vroeger CAD)heb volgende week intake, het wordt ws groepsafkicken, klinkt erg gezellig toch?
paar uurtjes in de week.
ik heb dit gedaan omdat ik besef hoe erg ik geestelijk afhankelijk ben van benzo,s
en daar krijg je de begeleiding om ook geestelijk ervan af te komen.

----------


## Onassa

Suus, dat is een super lijstje die je hier neer gezet hebt, lief dat je zo mee leefd en denkt!!

Sietske, jij zit dus al op de helft van wat je voorhen had...dat vind ik al een hele prestatie!!!
Ik heb er vanmiddag toch een gepakt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Maar vanavond ga ik toch weer een halfje achterwege laten.
Ik denk zeker dat het voor een groot deel ook tussen de oren zit hoor.
De wetenschap dat je dan een halfje minder neemt is al reden om niet in slaap te kunnen komen.
Ik gebruik het ook al zolang....het gaat er gevoelsmatig gewoon bij horen, net als de meeste vrouwen 's avonds de pil slikken, zijn dat voor mij de pammetjes geworden.

----------


## sietske763

ik ben er niet helemaal mee eens dat het achter de oren zit,
heb vaak meegemaakt dat ik echt niet kon slapen en toen ik ff beneden wilde zitten zag ik dus mn pammetjes liggen........opgegeten en ik kon slapen....

maar afkicken is gewoon afzien, iets nemen van die stof om rustiger te worden is natuurlijk niet goed, men wordt onrustig omdat het lichaam/geest eraan moet wennen dat er minder benzo,s binnenkomen.
als je dat een dag accepteerd zul je merken dat het de volgende dag minder is en dan ga je weer naar beneden, dus weer trillen enz, volgende dag weer wat beter enz enz
dit is een kliniekafkick beleid, dus prima lijkt mij

onassa ik ben al in deze paar dagen al met veel meer gestopt, oa 3 tabletten lormetazepam en 2 tabletten tranxene
gaat me ook echt niet makkelijk af hoor!!
echt gewoon doorzetten en iets natuurlijks nemen als het je helpt
bovenaan staat een spray als tip, helpt mij nu wel aardig, eerst niet maar toen had ik teveel pammetjes
succes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Fijn dat die rescue spray je helpt om rustig te worden nu je geen pammetjes meer neemt!
Super dat je al zo omlaag bent met de tranxene  :Smile:  Het scheelt wel dat je al eerder door dit proces heen bent geweest en dus weet wat je ongeveer kan verwachten aan ontwennings verschijnselen, maar alsnog zou het fijner zijn als je die natuurlijk niet had! Maar zoals je zegt hoort het er helaas nou eenmaal bij en moet je er met je positieve gedrag maar doorheen bijten! Heel goed dat je je hebt opgegeven voor zo'n groepsprogramma om de geestelijke begeleiding te krijgen die jij nodig bent en wilt, hopelijk gaat de intake volgende week goed! In elk geval veel succes en sterkte en ik hoop dat het lukt om van de pammetjes af te blijven, de afkick verschijnselen aan te kunnen en de tranxene te verlagen!
Nou lieverd je hoeft het ook niet eens te zijn met Diane haar mening... maar ik denk wel dat ze een punt heeft... mensen die een placebo krijgen denken dat als ze die gehad hebben dat ze de echte gehad hebben en kunnen ineens wel goed slapen omdat ze hun pilletje gehad hebben terwijl ze zonder dat pilletje niet kunnen slapen dus kan wel tussen de oren zitten... en onbewust kun je datzelfde dus ook met de echte pilletjes doormaken... maar als je stofjes mist en nodig bent en/of pillen heel lang gebruikt hebt en je lichaam eraan gewend is geraakt dan is het wel een ander verhaal... maarja alsnog zowel geestelijke en lichamelijke verslaving en de bijbehorende afkick verschijnselen zijn niet leuk en helaas hebben ze daar nog niks leuks tegen gevonden...

@ Diane,
Ghehe weer Suus heh  :Wink:  Lol!
Hopelijk lukt het je vanavond een halve te nemen en alsnog in slaap te komen! 
Geestelijke verslaving en de macht der gewoonte zijn soms funest als je wil stoppen, maar ook dat is iets waar je aan kan werken en waar je dan doorheen moet...
Hopelijk valt het je mee en lukt het je om langzaamaan af te bouwen!
Heel veel succes!

----------


## Onassa

Zo dan Sietske, dan heb je al heel wat achter wege kunnen laten, knap hoor, daar heb ik echt bewondering voor!!!!
En het is ook waar wat je zegt, het zit ook niet alleen tussen de oren, maar ik merk bij mezelf wel, dat wanneer ik "maar" anderhalve xanax neem ipv 2, dat ik dan in mijn bed stap met de gedachte....oohh, als ik nou maar wel kan slapen .....en dan weet je het wel wel he, niet dus.
Dat gedeelte bedoel ik met tussen de oren, er teveel aan denken dat je wat mist.

Luus.....ja, nu zeg ik het wel goed, ik ga van 2 naar anderhalf, dus niet naar een half.
Ik wil ook graag proberen om overdags te matigen, dus dan ipv 1 om dan een halfje te nemen.

Ik gebruik ook dagelijks tramadol want dat helpt bij mij wonderlijk goed om de scherpe kantjes van een depressie af te halen.
Wel erg verslavend ook.
Mijnj psych geloofde het eerst niet over de werking daarvan.
Tot sinds kort, heeft hij er voor het eerst een artikel over gelezen , hij zei dat hij toen meteen aan mij moest denken.
Voorheen zei hij dat hij het me niet kon voorschrijven omdat dat niet kloppend kon zijn als psychiater die een zware pijnstiller voorschrijft.
Nu is het anders...als de huisarts het me niet meer voor zou schrijven eventueel, dan doet hij het wel.
Hij heeft net als mijn huisarts trouwens, waarschijnlijk altijd gedacht dat het ook tussen mijn oren zat van die tramaal, maar nu hij het uit een onderzoek zwart op wit gelezen heeft is zijn houding daarover ook meteen verandert.
Het zal niet voor iedereen werken.
Veel mensen verdragen het juist niet, worden er misselijk of juist moe van.
Bij mij werkt het dus licht euforisch.
Ik heb zetpillen van 100 mg en daarnaast als ik niet zoveel nodig heb, heb ik druppels, en dan neem ik er al naar gelang 10 tot 20 van.
Maar ook dit is weer afhankelijkheids gevoelig.

----------


## sietske763

ja.......daar gaan we weer,
ik snap helemaal wat je bedoelt,
heb ook zoveel tramal in huis,........voor het geval dat........
en ga zo maar door.....
daarom wil ik naar die verslavingskliniek, ik wil kunnen leven zonder hulpmiddelen voor het geval dat.........
en ritalin gespaard.........voor het geval dat..........
ik ben erg hard voor mezelf, klaag niet gauw, wat zijn lichamelijke klachten nou vergeleken met echte psychische pijn.....
daar weten een heleboel mensen van hier op MC......
en mn psychische pijnen zijn al jaaaaaaaaren opgelost dus ik hoef niet meer te sparen....
dus hier maar dwars doorheen!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Och...ik herken het zoooo goed!!!

Ik heb ook hidradenitis, dat is een chronische huidziekte waardoort je vaak allemaal ontstekingen hebt die onderhuids tunnels gaan vormen.
Ik ben daar 26 Januari jl. aan geopereerd aan beide liezen.
Ik zei laatst tegen mijn man......Als ze me nu een brief voorleggen waarin staat dat ik dit jaar nog 10 keer geopereerd moet worden, maar dat ik dan depressie vrij zal zijn, dan hoef ik geen seconde te twijfelen en teken ik meteen!!!!
Ik heb ook best veel lichamelijke klachten, maar niets en dan ook niets vind ik persoonlijk zo erg als een zware depressie.
Ook omdat je het zo verdomde moeilijk uit kunt leggen....hoe omschrijf je nu aan iemand die het zelf nooit heeft gehad hoe een depressie voelt???
Komt ook nog bij dat je tijdens depressies niet veel onder de mensen komt, dus de meesten zien je alleen als het wel goed gaat en dan zien ze niets aan je.
En dan ineens ben je weer een tijd buiten beeld.
Ik ben er echt vrienden door verloren en ben daar zeker niet de enige in.

Maar wat ik uit jou post begrijp is dat je al heel lang vrij bent van psychische klachten?
Maar nog wel medicatie daarvoor hebt en gebruikt???
Sorry als ik het misschien soms mis heb, want ik ken jullie nog maar zo kort dat ik misschien wel eens een domme vraag stel.
Ik vind het wel allemachtig dapper van je dat je het via een verslavings kliniek wilt doen, daar neem ik mijn petje voor af hoor!!!

Liefs , Diane

----------


## sietske763

@diane,
ik heb door een heel moeilijk leven, ook als klein kind al, op een gegeven moment dus hulp gezocht en heb me daar dus 2 x vrijwillig voor laten opnemen voor afkicken en daarna observatie wat voor med. voor mij goed was,( ik was 18 jar geleden voor t eerst bij een psych.)
maar de pijn en de slapeloosheid waren zo erg dat ik dacht dat ik alleen mezelf kon helpen...van daar uit is de verslaving lamgzamerhand begonnen.
na de 2 opnames hebben ze mij AD gegeven en moest ik drastische psychotherapie ondergaan, 2 jaar lang, ambulant.
heeft me heel goed geholpen en heb daardoor gezien hoe ik in bepaalde negatieve patronen kwam door mn eigen gedrag en ik voelde me natuurlijk afgewezen, mn hele leven lang al.
klinkt miss. raar maar de ther. heeft me weer op de rails gezet, een nieuw begin gegeven waar ik verder op kon bouwen.
het gevolg is wel dat ik nooit meer van de AD afkom want zonder gaat het mis.
maar ben nu al zooooooooo lang uit de depressies en heb zoveel zegeningen in mijn leven dat ik soms wel eens blij ben dat ik door de moelijkheden zo sterk ben geworden
ben nu echt en vrolijk, bijna altijd optimistisch mens geworden, zie altijd wel een lichtpuntje al is het nog zo duister.
tis niet dapper hoor dat ik daar naar toe ga, ik hou van veel mensen en psychologisch gezwam en dat gaat daar weer gebeuren, dus het wordt gezellig.
maar om even een duidelijk antwoord te geven; ik ben al 12 jaar niet meer depressief geweest, mede doordat ook voor mij de zon weer ging schijnen, deels door mn optimistische karakter en deels door de pretpillen!!!!!!
nu alleen nog ff de benzo verslaving doorbreken.....en dat gaat niet meevallen op den dur....daar ik andere keren aardig clean van PAAZ afkwam en in no time weer aan de benzo,s zat.
pffffffff lang verhaal geloof ik, als je meer wilt weten vraag je maar hoor, ik vind echt niets gek, want ik ben zelf prettig gestoord......
en als het een antwoord is wat ik niet op topic wil antwoorden, dan bericht ik het je wel via pm
lieve groeten

----------


## Onassa

Een best verhaal Sietske, maar ik lees er al wel geel duidelijk in dat jij een echte doordouwer bent en ik denk dat als je ergens je zinnen op hebt gezet, jou dat ook gaat lukken, op wat voor manier dan ook.
wat heerlijk dat je al zolang depressie vrij bent.
En ach, ik zal ook de rest van mijn leven aan de AD's zitten,maar dat boeit me niet.
Ik zie het maar net als een suikerpatient ook dagelijks en levenslang zijn insuline moet hebben.
Ik ben wel heel erg benieuwd hoe het gaat met de benzo's.
Jij weet echt wat je wilt he? :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ja ik ben een echte doordouwer,
als ik iets echt wil dan probeer ik het wel te bereiken.
en ja.......net als jij heb ik ook de AD geaccepteerd, moest ook wel omdat stoppen ermee alleen maar mezelf in neerwaardse spiraal bracht....
heb wel heel veel AD geslikt, wilde totaal geen bijwerkingen accepteren, ook dat hielp dus niet en al dat gewissel(wat ik paar weken geleden nog geprobeerd heb, valdoxan)
is dus ook niets waard, brengt ook alleen maar onrust....
daarom nu gewoon weer mn oude vertrouwde prothiaden,
en net als jij zie ik me ook als een soort suikerpat. en de insuline is voor mij de AD,

hoe gaat het trouwens, gelukt met minder xanax???
ik heb dus weer minder tranxene ingenomen gisteravond..............
brrrrrr ik tril en shake en ben erg onrustig, kan bijna niet lopen van mn trillende rietjesbenen, nou ja, kommer en kwel dus.
maar...............morgen is het weer beter!!!!!
moet mo ook naar psych voor co en verwijsbrief voor ambulante verslavingszorg ophalen.
ik ga om andere caps. van tranxene vragen, dan kan je afbouwen met 10 mg,
terwijl het nu alleen gaat per 25 mg, dat is dus eigenlijk veel te snel, vandaar ook de vreselijke klachten.
maar ik ga lekker nog niet vertellen dat ik zonder pammetjes leef...........
kijk daar heb je het weer.......ik wil nog steeds sparen.
hopelijk voel jij je iets minder slecht dan gister........en anders, volhouden he!!!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Ik ben met veel dingen ook wel een doordouwer, maar met andere zaken kan ik snel de moed opgeven.
En vooral met pillen dan, maarrrrr....het is me weer gelukt gisteravond, een halve xanax minder.
Kon niet goed slapen en ben er nog een poosje weer uit geweest(en dan krijg ik altijd een vreetkick, dat moet er ook af trouwens).
Daarna weer het bed in en ben ik toch in slaap gevallen.
Nu voel ik me ook erg trillerig en licht in mijn hoofd, maar dat zal ook komen omdat ik normaal 's morgens na het ontbijt meteen weer een xanax in neen en dat heb ik dus nu niet gedaan.
Ik hoop dat ik het red om deze ook te laten liggen.
We zijn goed bezig Siets! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

diane, we zijn nu echte lotgenoten....
wij zijn met zn tweeen de enige verslaafden in dit topic
en de rest is heel lief voor ons!!!
maar we moeten elkaar echt een paar dagen goed steunen!!!!
ja...dat trillerige wat je voelt is ontwenning,......als je wat wil slikken, denk dan
maar aan mij....ik voel me ook zo!!!!!

----------


## dotito

Dag lieve dames,@Sietske en Onassa,

Ik weet momenteel dat jullie het niet altijd gemakkelijk hebben bij het afbouwen!!Is nl zo dat ik dat zelf ook heb meegemaakt,dus ik weet goed wat het is en hoe jullie je soms voelen.
Maar blijf het gewoon proberen he!En als het één dagje niet gelukt is,zet je gewoon de dag er achter verder.Ale dames veel moed en ge weet dak aan jullie denk he!!!

Veel liefs Do, :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

nou ja zeg..........heb zonder pammetjes en maar met 1 tranxene geslapen als een blok, wel 7 uur achter elkaar....
weer een wonderlijke reactie van mij.....
moet eigenlijk niet kunnen.....maar ben er wel superblij mee natuurlijk
maar oh....wat een toestand, ik wist wat me te wachten stond......maar dit had ik dus ook bij opnames, maar dan heb je zoveel afleiding.....en hier probeer ik wel afleiding te zoeken maar gaat bijna niet omdat ik me zo ziek voel......
durf niet eens de straat op, bang dat ik door mn benen zak....
en weet je wat helemaal erg is.......gisteravond dacht ik;;waarom stop ik eigenlijk....ik voelde me zo goed en gelukkig met mn pammetjes......dus weet ff helemaal de reden niet meer waarom ik dit gekozen heb......waarom in vredesnaam wilde ik zonder pammetjes leven.......
heb al genoeg geleden in mn leven...
maar ben wel zo eigenwijs om nu door te gaan maar de reden moet ik maar weer vinden.

----------


## sietske763

diana jij ook heel veel sterkte,
bedankt voor je pm, ik snap het helemaal
jij ook volhouden he!!!!!

----------


## Onassa

> nou ja zeg..........heb zonder pammetjes en maar met 1 tranxene geslapen als een blok, wel 7 uur achter elkaar....
> weer een wonderlijke reactie van mij.....
> moet eigenlijk niet kunnen.....maar ben er wel superblij mee natuurlijk
> maar oh....wat een toestand, ik wist wat me te wachten stond......maar dit had ik dus ook bij opnames, maar dan heb je zoveel afleiding.....en hier probeer ik wel afleiding te zoeken maar gaat bijna niet omdat ik me zo ziek voel......
> durf niet eens de straat op, bang dat ik door mn benen zak....
> en weet je wat helemaal erg is.......gisteravond dacht ik;;waarom stop ik eigenlijk....ik voelde me zo goed en gelukkig met mn pammetjes......dus weet ff helemaal de reden niet meer waarom ik dit gekozen heb......waarom in vredesnaam wilde ik zonder pammetjes leven.......
> heb al genoeg geleden in mn leven...
> maar ben wel zo eigenwijs om nu door te gaan maar de reden moet ik maar weer vinden.


He meis!

Het is je toch weer gelukt en nog goed geslapen ook, gefeliciteerd!!!
Ik heb het ook weer met een halfje minder gedaan, maar kon slecht in slaap komen, ben er weer uitgeweest om me over te geven aan een vreetkick :Embarrassment: 
Daarna wel 2 paracetamol genomen want ik weet dat ik dan ook wat beter slaap....hhhmmm, het een vervangen door het ander????
En nee....het gaat hier ook helemaal niet goed.
Heb al gebeld met de ass. van mijn psych en gisteravond al de huisartsenpost gebeld.Ik ben zo naar in mijn hoofd, een hartslag alsof ik een boven natuurlijke prestatie gelevert heb en het gevoel dat ik steeds zomaar flauw kan vallen.
De verklaring hiervoor van gister kon nog zijn dat ik mijn astma puf weer eens had genomen na een lange tijd.
Die heeft deze verschijnselen ook als bijwerking, maar ben nu ruim 24 uur verder en het is nog niets minder, eerder erger geworden.
Ik word er dood nerveus van.
Dit kan na mijn idee toch echt niet komen van 2 keer een halfje xanax minder, want dat heb ik al vaker gedaan dat minderen, maar dan had ik hier helemaal geen last van.
De bloed spiegel van de tryptizol was erg laag, maar ik durf eigenlijk niet meer te gaan nemen, omdat ik dan bang ben dat er nog meer van die enge bijverschijnselen gaan komen ,maar ik moet eigenlijk wel van 100 naar 150.
Ik weet het echt niet meer....dacht dat ik het allemaal weer aardig onder controle had....daar is nu even niets meer van te merken.
Vanmiddag komt de PIT verpleegkundige weer om 3 uur en de psych belt me voor die tijd terug volgens zijn ass.
Als ik nou maar exact zou wetyen waardoor dit nare gevoel komt, maar dat weet ik dus niet omdat er momenteel meerdere dingen aan het veranderen zijn.
De nieuwe AD en het mindere van de benzo.
Soms denk ik wel eens....had ik nog maar gewoon mijn citalopram...
Ik heb momenten nu dat ik daar zo weer naar over wil gaan.
Heb sterk het idee dat ik bij die 30/40% hoor waarbij de tryptizol niet werkt.
Ja.....ik weet het,,....het duurt een tijd voor je het merkt, maar nu na 4 weken worden de bijwerkingen alleen maar meer ipv minder.
Ben eerlijk gezegt een beetje radeloos nu. :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

dag lieve lotgenoot.....
weet wel dat als je op de goede dosering tryptizol zit het echt wel helpt en het voordeel van dit AD is de sederende werking, waardoor je dus als je alles in 1 x voor het slapen neemt echt beter slaapt

soms is het ook moeilijk om erachter te komen wat de oorzaak is.....of het gevolg.
maar is bij jou de depressie wel helemaal onder controle??
wat je beschrijft zouden ook nog wel eens klachten kunnen zijn van een niet totaal onder controle depressie.
als jouw bloedspiegel nog niet goed is kan je nog niet zeggen dat het niet werkt..
maar als je je bij het vorige middel beter voelde......zou ik dat doen, net zoals ik ook weer teruggegaan ben naar mn oude AD.

ik voel me nu ook nog zieker dan gister...terwijl ik gister niet afgebouwd heb maar het is bekend dat benzo,s nog ff in je bloed zitten en de totale ontwenning soms dus een paar dagen later komt.
volgens mij zit ik nu in dat stadium.....
wat grappig dat we beide vandaag contact hebben met onze psych....
we horen het wel van elkaar en we houden het vol met de benzo,s NIET te nemen!!!!
heel veel sterkte van je lotgenote

----------


## Onassa

Lieve Sietske,

Ik heb een uurtje geleden mijn pa gebeld en gevraagt even bij me te komen met zijn bloedruk meter.
En wat ik al dacht was ook zo....veels te hoog!!
Ik heb normaal onder welke omstandigheden dan ook altijd een nette bloeddruk, eerder wat aan de lage kant dan aan de hoge kant.
Nu was het 155 om 93 en een hartslag van 107 pm.
Dat verklaart natuurlijk wel waarom ik me zo kl*te voel en steeds denk flauw te vallen.
Ook de druk in mijn hoofd neem toe, heb het gevoel een hele hete kop te hebben, maar ik heb geen koorts.
Ik heb nog niks in genomen want als de PIT straks komt kan zij ook nog een keer bloeddruk meten en ik hoop dat mijn psych zo belt zodat ik dit ook aan hem door kan geven.
Ik ben momenteel echt knetters onzeker.

De depressie zal ongetwijfelt nog niet helemaal over zijn, ook al dacht ik dat een paar dagen geleden wel.
Toen voelde ik me ook best wel weer goed.
En nu slaat dat gevoel dus ineens weer zo om.
Nou....maar even afwachten wat de psych en PIT me erover kunnen zeggen of adviseren.

Jij ook sterkte bij jou psych, hou me op de hoogte he??

Liefs Diane

----------


## sietske763

ha meid...wat betekent PIT???

----------


## sietske763

ha diane..
nog ff een tip
chocolade is erg goed voor je stemming, werkt op het dopamine ofzo
hebben ze me geleerd en ik heb het laatst nog op internet gelezen.....niet overdrijven natuurlijk want dan moet je weer naar een dieetclub.......
zit nu maar ff wat chocola te eten om de zin van de afkcickpoging weer te vinden...

----------


## Onassa

PIT=Psychische Intensieve Thuiszorg.
Dat houd dus in dat je aan huis een psych krijgt 1 of 2 maal in de week, zij staat in contact met mijn psychiater.
Ik heb zojuist mijn psych aan de foon gehad en net doorvoor heb ik naar de huisarts gebeld want de bloeddruk was inmiddels al 168/96 en een hartslag van 113.
De psych zei dat ik nog veels te weinig medicatie heb(tryptizol) want de spiegel was heel laag en dat dit wat ik nu heb een pure langdurige paniekaanval is.
Hij vindt het dan ook erg onverstandig dat ik juist nu met de xanax aan het minderen ben.
Hij wil heel graag dat die er tzt af gaan, maar absoluut niet nu, verkeerde timing en hij begom toch weer over opname als dit zo doorgaat.
Hij vindt het ook logisch dat die bloeddruk nu zo hoog is want ik zit in een paniek toestand en dan ieder uur de bloeddruk opnemen is dan eigenlijk jezelf nog gekker maken.....zit tuurlijk wat in.
Ik moet vanavond nu wel echt naar de 150 mg tryptizol, want nu werkt er momenteel niets tegen de depressie omdat het nog veels te laag is.
Wel mag ik dan voor het slapen gaan die halve xanax achterwege laten omdat de tryptizol al slaapbevorderent werkt.
Maar de xanax heb ik net dus wel in moeten nemen.
Die gaan we afbouwen als we de depressie onder controle hebben.
Ik wil te snel was zijn oordeel.....en ja...tot voor 2 dagen terug had ik het gevoel dat ik depresssie aardig weg was, maar dat was niet zo blijkt nu.
Ik zit hier nu gewoon te janken....het is zo'n teleurstelling!!!
Heb echt het gevoel dat ik weer helemaal terug bij af ben en dat terwijl ik 2 dagen terug nog zo blij was dat ik me beter ging voelen.....
Hij vond het ook erg sneu voor me,maar ik moet aanvaarden dat ik er nog niet ben, dat ik nog in de opbouwende fase van de medicatie zit en dat zulke terugslagen gewoon komen en dat moet ik leren aanvaarden...
Was ik net weer lekker bezig met paardrijden.....gaat het weer helemaal mis.
Nouja.....ik ga maar effe uitjanken voor dat de Pit komt.

----------


## Onassa

De Pit verpleegkundige is net weer weg.
Het was wel fijn om even met haar te kunnen praten.
Maandag komt ze weer.
Ben zelf nu wel heel erg moe en denk dat ik maar even naar bed ga.
Deze terugval is best hard aangekomen merk ik.
Ik wil gewoon teveel en te snel....duidelijk mijn valkuil.

----------


## sietske763

ha meiss,
wat rot voor je
logisch dat je ff moet huilen, wees maar blij dat je nog kunt huilen dat betekent dat je niet helemaal apatisch bent van je depressie.
ik zou als ik jou was direct overgaan op de totale dagdosering tryptizol en dan voor het slapen innemen,mijn ervaring met jouw AD is ook zo gegaan...vanuit het niets naar 150mg
en profiteer dan lekker een paar dagen van de slaap die dat middel in het begin geeft, echt de bijwerkingen vallen zo mee en als je in 1 x verhoogd heb je ook maar 1x klachten, als je het klachten van de AD vindt, maar zoals ik het eerder postte is het wat anders.....wat ook blijkt nu.

zelf kom ik ook net van psych., moest gebracht worden.......zo erg is het....
en zijn antwoord was weer eens reuze apart, hij zei, je was toch tevreden???van mij hoeft het niet perse!!!
maar hij gaat wel wat voor mij doen, hij gaat mijn HA bellen en zeggen dat als hij ermee stopt...(ongeveer nov) dat ik wel af en toe benzo,s nodig heb en dat HA ze dan wel moet geven zodat ik wat vertrouwder de toekomst inga en dan niet het antwoord krijg, als ik ff wanhopig van slaaptekort ben, slaapmiddelen krijg je niet.....
want psych is het met me eens dat onderhand alle artsen tegen benzo,s zijn en dan niet mij tijdelijk weer ff op de rit zetten door een paar nachten goed slapen..
dus dat is al heel wat voor de geestelijke afhankelijkheid.....ze laten me dus dan niet stikken wat vroeger wel paar x is gebeurd...en ik dus zelf oplossingen moest zoeken in wiet en drank....
ik heb wel gelachen hoor met hem.....zit ik daar doodziek, zegt ie, benzo,s zijn goedkoper dan dat je wat wiet rookt......
ik zal die man echt missen als ie stopt....
het was mn 7e psych., maar heb vreselijk veel van hem geleerd...

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Siets,

Ja, ik ga nu ook meteen naar de 150 mg.
Het gesprek met de psych en daarna met de Pit heeft me wel weer gerust gesteld.
Heb de pillen al naast me liggen kan ze dus zo innemen.
Ik voel me al wel weer wat rustiger nu.
Hopelijk gaat het zonder teveel rare toestanden de overgang naar de 150.

Fijn dat jij ook een bevredigent gesprek met je psych hebt gehad en zeker ook fijn dat als hij stopt(wat voor jou duidelijk minder fijn is) hij wel je huisarts laat weten dat je als je om benzo's vraagt, je ze dan ook krijgt.
Ik merk nu ook wel weer dat het ook niet goed is jezelf meer te kwellen dan noodzakelijk is.
Als ik straks wat verder ben en stabiel, dan ga ik de xanax weer aanpakken.
Ik weet nu wat mijn valkuil is......alles ineens tegelijk willen....en dan vreselijk teleurgesteld zijn als blijkt dat het me niet lukt.
De Pit zei ook al, je bent een sterke vrouw, maar sommige dingen kun je niet te snel, daar maak je jezelf ziek mee.
Daar zal ik me dan nu maar aan houden....in overleg straks weer verder afbouwen, maar niet meer te snel denken dat ik het zomaar wel effe kan.

Liefs weer en hopelijk weer een goede nacht, Diane

----------


## sietske763

is ook zo.....wij willen te snel....maar als ik eenmaal iets in mn kop heb zitten...weet alleen nog steeds de reden niet.....
afgelopen nacht ook niet geminderd, daar ik zo ziek was...maar vannacht doe ik wel een halve minder...daar ik nog steeds zo ziek ben.....
psych zei dat ik als ik het aan kon ook een cold turkey kon ondergaan....
hij weet niet dat ik daar al inzit......
heb mooi nog een recept.....
maar ik zou dolgraag jouw AD hebben, heb m ook gehad, heerlijk.....lekker maffen....
prothiaden heeft geen sederende werking, maar ik kon met tryptizol gewoon echt niet naar toilet....was er soms gewoon misselijk van, zo vol zat ik.....daardoor deze
heb 
heb 2 feestjes moeten afzeggen voor dit weekend, vanwege klachten....
maar ja....alles voor een goed doel.
meid, heel veel sterkte en je blijft wel posten he???
ben benieuwd hoe het verder met je gaat

----------


## Onassa

Hey lieve Siets.

Ik snap goed dat wanneer je je zo ziek voelt je niet iedere dag kunt minderen, dat geeft ook helemaal niks!!!
Beter af en toe toch wat nemen als dat je doodziek word/bent en dan helemaal omkukelt.
Als je er een tussenweg in kunt vinden is dat al hartstikke goed!
Wees ook niet té streng voor jezelf he???
ook al denk ik dat dat wel in je aard zit.
Het mag niet ten koste van alles gaan hoor!

Tja...raar maar waar en ik zou ik niet zijn als ik juist anders op de tryptizol reageer als anderen.
Afgelopen nacht naar 150 mg gegaan.
Anderhalve xanax erbij maar denk maar niet dat ik moe werd.....
Was vanmorgen ook al weer vroeg wakker, iets wat voor mij vrij zeldzaam is.
Normaal gaan bij mij de ogen pas rond 11 uur voor het eerst open, vandaag was ik om 8 uur al klaar wakker!
Ben duidelijk een steenbok....koppig en eigenwijs! :Wink: 
Ik reageer duidelijk weer een averechts op dit middel, niks geen gevoel van moeheid.
Ik zit geloof ik toch wel erg vreemd in elkaar :Embarrassment:

----------


## sietske763

tja.................ik weet het ook ff niet meer..pfffffffffffff ben zo suf...kan bijna niet typen
en toch.....het hoort erbij!!!!!iig nu voor mij, ik ga gewoon stug door..vanavond weer 25 mg eraf, kan toch niet zieker worden dan dat ik nu ben....
mar lieverd,m kijk jij maar goed uit, tuurlijk is het jammer dat ik nu in mn eentje ben hier...maar het is voor jou van belang dat je eerst stabiel bent....
dus stug doorgaan met 150 mg tryptizol en dan over een week ff bloedwaardes prikken...en joh, wie weet, miss. knap je helemaal op....
en als je dan een x gaat stoppen, zal ik je steunen....
als ik niet op vakantie ben...want we gaan ongeveer 20 mei

----------


## Onassa

Nou, ik doe op zich nog wel mee want die halve xanax die ik 's avonds achterweg laat , daar had hij geen bezwaar tegen.
Dus daar ga ik wel mee door.
Misschien dat ik daarom niet zo best in slaap kan vallen, ondanks nu de 150 tryptizol, omdat ik weet dat ik een halve xanax minder neem als tot voor 4 dagen geleden.
Dus al met al, minder spectaculair, maar heb nog steeds de afgelopen 4 dagen die halve voor het slapen gaan achterweg kunnen laten.
Soms wel moeilijk als ik dan wakker lig te draaien en weer mijn bed uitga, dan ben ik soms wel even geneigd die halve er toch alsnog bij te nemen.
Tot nu toe heb ik die neiging kunnen weerstaan.
Dus al is het maar een klein beetje, ik bouw toch al wel iets af van de xanax. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Héy lieverds,

Ik heb redelijk goed nieuws  :Wink: .

Ik gebruik géén kalmeermiddelen meer overdag (maar das al lang zo).
Nu ben ik ook aan het afbouwen met slaapmiddelen;
Eerst iedere avond,
dan om de avond,
nu enkel maar als ik weet ; ik ga niet kunnen slapen!!

Ik zorg echter dat er géén gewenning optreed .. hoe doe ik dat?

Als het nodig is pak ik me een tranxène ... als het dan nog 's nodig is een zolpidem enz..

Ik slaap dus meestal zonder slaapmedicatie dus, maar als ik er nodig heb wissel ik telkens af, zodat ik van geen enkel gewenning krijg  :Wink: 
-2 glaasjes wijn (is voor mij ook een goede 'inslaper'  :Big Grin: )
-tranxène
-zolpidem
-lormethazepam

Sterkte en succes meiden!!
Ik duim voor jullie en denk aan jullie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

@lieve ag,
alles wat jij noemt zijn toch pammetjes..?
dus als je het om en om slikt is je lichaam toch gewend aan pammetjes??
ik heb
tranxene
lormetazepam
ben nu druk met mn tranxene....maar ik weet zeker als ik die helemaal stop en vanavond lormetazepam neem dat ik me goed voel....
omdat het lichaam pammetjes wil, maakt niet uit wat voor pammetje....
heb het zo geleerd.....
en gevoeld.......
heb tijdens een afkick periode stiekum wat andere pammetjes genomen....had ik binnengesmokkeld, voelde me zo opknappen.....
heb het later wel verteld omdat ik natuurlijk mezelf voor de gek zat te houden,
kreeg direct van hoofd PAAZ grote inspectie in kasten.....hahahah
ik had van alles en moest dus inleveren.....logisch...
maar waar ik toen wel heel erg van baalde dat ze mn codeine tegen de prikkelhoest ook ingepikt hadden,
toen werd het ecgt ff zwaar, en niet slapen van de pammetjes en niet uitrusten van de hele nacht hoesten...
ach is uiteindelijk toch goed afgelopen(tijdelijk, anders zat ik hier niet)
bedankt voor je steun agnes!!!!

----------


## sietske763

ps
van alcohol val ik snel in slaap, maar slaap erg onrustig, dus ben dan ook helemaal ellendig.
bij mij helpt een dikke sigaar......
maar wil niet altijd smoken...komt er weer een andere verslaving voor in de plaats..
maar vanaaf ga ik wel ff goed smoken...tis toch weekend...tractatie!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Zolpidem is géén pammetje  :Wink: , dat is een héél licht inslaapmiddel.

Ik gebruik echter max 3 dgn per week iets en zéker niet dagen na elkaar, dus zo ontkom ik aan gewenning  :Big Grin: .

Geniet van je tractatie  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Knuff Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

o k, ik snap het, staat die zolpidem onder slaapmiddelen??
dus zo ongeveer als ik mijn nozi/phenergan??
moet ook niet te vaak.

----------


## sietske763

ag, heb het al opgezocht, is bij ons stilnoct, heb ik ooit gehad

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb vandaag al weer 2 xanax op.
Het ging begin van de avond zoooo slecht met me....
Ik kan ineens zo diep wegzakken in de depressie dat ik echt niet meer weet waar ik het zoeken moet en van binnen een bommetje word.
Er hoeft dan maar iets te gebeuren en ik verval in een niet te stuiten woede uitbarsting.
Dit is iets wat ik nooit eerder in al de jaren hoervoor zo heftig heb ervaren en begin gewoon bang te worden voor mezelf.
Zou het door de tryptizol kunnen komen denk ik dan????
Vorige week had ik eindelijk na een lang en diep dal weer plezier in het leven en dan batssssssss, ineens ben je dat gevoel weer helemaal kwijt en kan ik me niet meer voorstellen dat ik me 3 dagen geleden nog goed voelde.
Het komt denk ik ook extra hard aan omdat ik dit niet heb voorzien....ik dacht echt dat ik het ergste wel achter de rug had en niet meer om zou donderen.
Nou..,..dat is dus vanavond wel degelijk gebeurt.
En dan de angst...de angst dat ik het thuis niet red en opgenomen moet worden....dag in dag uit tussen allemaal van die idioten te moeten verblijven....dat kan mijn gezondheid toch ook niet ten goede komen???
Toch zag ik die bui vanavond helemaal hangen en de angts vlieg me dan naar mijn strot.
Ik ben bang.....heel bang mezelf te verliezen en echt totaal gek te worden....
Een ongekende angts...een ongekende zware depressie die zo anders, zo grillig verloopt.....waar is het einde????
Deze bange miep gaat haar pillen nemen en ik wil slapen slapen en nog eens slapen.....meer wensen heb ik momenteel even niet.

----------


## sietske763

he lieve diane.....
dat klinkt niet best.....
erg jammer dat je een terugval hebt....
ik snap dat je bang bent voor een opname....maar er zitten heus geen idioten....
ik ben het ook niet en heb 2 opname ervaringen,
heb echt vreselijk veel plezier gehad en heel veel geleerd van de groep
waarin ik zat.....
hele normale, tijdelijke depressieve mensen, die of ingesteld moesten worden op AD,
shocktherapie of afkicken......
soms is een time out even nodig.....
kijk goed naar jezelf....trek op tijd aan de bel...zo gaat het niet goed wat jij beschrijft..
heel veel sterkte en blijf voorlopig maar even aan de xanax...

heb vannacht weer wat minder tranxene genomen, heel beroerd geslapen en ben
erg trillerig...
ik ga maandag contact opnemen met mn apotheker, daar ik klachten heb die ik
nooit bij een afkick had
mijn ervaring is dat mijn apotheker echt meer van medicatie en bijwerkingen heeft
dan de artsen die ik gehad heb

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte meiden!!!

Ik herken véél in jullie verhalen ... ik ben het echter te boven gekomen en dat gaat jullie ook lukken!!

@Sietske; ben het met je eens; ook mijn apotheekster heeft méér verstand van medicatie en bijwerkingen dan de meeste artsen!!

Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## Onassa

Hoi meiden.

Siets, nee ik weet dat er geen idioten zitten, maar ik heb heel veel moeite om mezelf van thuis los te weken.
Ook omdat ik hier 2 oude hondjes en 4 katten thuis heb.
En ik ben een beetje een kat uit de boom kijker, dus nooit echt op mijn gemak tussen vreemde mensen.
En dat heb je dan daar wel.
Heb ook geen idee wat ik me erbij moet voorstellen.....ben je daar in mijn geval dan puur om die medicijnen op orde te krijgen...word er een soort dagprogramma gehouden of loop je er maar doelloos wat rond???
Dat stel ik me zo voor en dan vrees ik dat ik met 1 dag al heimwee heb, dan wil ik naar mijn huissie terug en naar mijn dieren.
Ik zie nog niet zo goed in wat de meerwaarde kan zijn voor opname.
Ja....dat ik geen gekke dingen ga doen....maar dat doe ik toch niet, ook al is het soms domweg niet uit te houden.

Vandaag is het weer een stuk beter gegaan ondanks dat ik slecht wakker werd.
Na een half uurtje heb ik een tramadol zetpil genomen van 100 mg en het is iedere keer weer zo, dan ben ik binnen no-time een ander mens.
Dan voel ik me weer goed....heel stom, maar voor mij zijn tramadol zetpillen de beste ad's.
In het begin toen ik dat tegen mijn psych zei keek hij een beetje bevreemd.
Maar de laatste keer dat ik bij hem was zei hij dat hij er toevallig een stukje over had gelezen ergens, voor het eerst dat daar over geschreven werd wbt psychisch effect.
Hij moest toen ook meteen aan me denken zei hij.
Voorheen gaf hij me te kennen dat hij me geen tramadol voor kon schrijven omdat dat niet strookte met psychische medicatie, maar nu nadat hij er ergens over gelezen heeft wil hij het me eventueel als de huisarts het me niet meer geeft wel voorschrijven.
Blijkbaar heb ik toch een klein eitje van Columbus uitgevonden (moet er maar patent op aanvragen  :Wink: )
Wat zo'n zetpil al niet kan doen.....
Helaas werkt het niet bij iedereen zo euforisch.
Veel mensen kunnen er juist helemaal niet tegen en worden er dood ziek van.
Gelukkig heb ik dat dus niet, het is vaak mijn redding.

Zo, en nu ga ik mijn haren uitspoelen, want na weeeken tegen die grijze uitgroe aan te hebben gekeken had ik zelfs de puf eindelijk weer eens om het te verven.

Veel liefs en een knuffel weer, Diane

----------


## sietske763

lieve onassa,
hoe is het met jou??
nog een beetje kunnen slapen??

ik heb gi nog wat geminderd, zit nu nog maar op 25 mg tranxene, pffffff wat tril ik weer en kan bijna niet typen(ben hier al 15 min. mee bezig, fouten herstellen, toetsen niet kunnen vinden)
voel me vreselijk......
zie nog steeds de reden niet waarom ik mezelf dit aandoe!!!
dat maakt het voor mij zo moeilijk.....
laat een benzo staan......neem vervolgens wat remeron erbij om toch te kunnen slapen, ik ruil gewoon om.....alleen is het enige voordeel dat je dat pilletje remeron zo weer kan stoppen....
wil niet meer naar de ambulante verslavingszorg......omdat ik DIT niet wil...
het leven was zo goed met pammetjes....

sorry voor mn gezeur

----------


## Agnes574

Niets gezeur lieve Sietske!!

Praat (schrijf) maar lekker van je af!! Dat kan al deugd doen en een beetje helpen!!

Dikke knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Onassa

Sietske, ik heb gelukkig weer goed geslapen met 150 mg tryptizol en anderhalve xanax, nog steeds gaat het goed met dat halfje minder.
Ja....mijn vraag komt toch bij me op, wat je eigenlijk zelf ook al zegt, waarom doe je jezelf dit aan??
Wat is je drijfveer?
Is jou doel straks helemaal zonder benzo's te kunnen??


> voel me vreselijk......
> zie nog steeds de reden niet waarom ik mezelf dit aandoe!!!
> dat maakt het voor mij zo moeilijk.....


Ik blijf het knap van je vinden hoor ,maar ik hoop wel voor je dat dat nare gevoel snel afneemt, want het maakt het er allemaal niet makkelijker op voor je.
Toch ook nog weer van mij, heel veel succes maar weet dat je niet "zwak" bent als het niet lukt! :Wink: 

Liefs , Diane

----------


## sietske763

ha diane....je bent weer boven water.....
gelukkig, ik maakte me wel een beetje zorgen....
mijn doel was om benzo vrij te leven....
maar waarom weet ik niet meer, kan nog wel 1 voordeel vinden:als we straks op vakantie zijn kan ik tenminste wel lekker slapen,
slaap altijd superslecht op vak. en als ik daar dus om en om een pammetje neem
werken ze tenminste wel.

mn eerste stap in de intake heb ik ook al gevonden.....dat ik niet direct af wil kicken maar dat ik al 18 jaar alles aan het ruilen ben, van die gewoontes MOET ik af, anders werkt het niet op den duur....
ga niet proberen koste wat het kost dat ze me binnenhalen daar....
laat ze eerst maar doorkrijgen dat ik in een cirkel zit....
drank ruilen voor pillen, pillen ruilen voor pammetjes, pammetjes weer opvangen door remeron en wiet enz enz
scheelt wel dat ze alle soorten verslavingen hebben dus kan dan mijn evt wietvlucht daar ook neerleggen....miss. moet ik eerst niet willen vluchten.....
en ik heb niets om te vluchten, snap mezelf echt niet....heb zo,n mooi leven..., weer zo gelukkig....
geen wonder dat psych. deze stap van mij niet snapt...en partner snapt het ook niet meer omdat ik zit te ruilen van pillen....
sta er dus nu echt alleen voor....
gelukkig werkt mn humeur altijd goed, nu ook.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,en Onassa,

Wens jullie veel sterkte toe,en de moed niet opgeven he!!!

Denk aan jullie :Embarrassment:

----------


## Onassa

Hey Sietske....

Heb je veel en vaak geswitcht van medicatie?
Nu voel je je goed zeg je....waarom dan iets veranderen waardoor je jezelf weer naar gaat voelen?
Je hebt volgens mij op de een of andere manier een weerstand tegen benzo's, maar aan de andere kant heb je ze ook nodig.
Loop jij jezelf niet keihard tegen je schenen aan te trappen nu dan??
Zou je misschien niet kunnen proberen wat meer te accepteren dat je die dingen gewoon ook nodig hebt?
Of ga je doorgaans ver over je dag dosering heen?
Ik had dat met de xanax wel een periode...als ik dan mijn recept weer opgehaald had, haalde ik er meteen en stripje uit en legde die weg(sparen).
Bewust voor tijden die mogelijk zouden kunnen komen (jajaa...zo ga je leven dan he :Cool: ) waarin ik er wat meer nodig zou moeten hebben.
Met het afbouwen voel je je nu vaak ziek en trillerig, maar blijft je stemming wel goed?
Kun je het anders niet per dag aankijken?
Als je een goede dag heb, probeer je gewoon minder te gebruiken maar heb je een mindere dag, dat je dan je normale dosering neemt.
Dan kan je op zich al trots op jezelf zijn als er dagen tussen zitten dat je het met minder afkunt maar hoef je niet te gaan lopen tandhakken als het niet goed gaat.
Misschien geeft dat idee je al alleen meer rust, dan is het niet meer zo dwangmatig ermee bezig zijn.
Ik wete het niet hoor, ik opper gewoon maar wat.

Knuf, Diane

----------


## sietske763

nee joh, heb totaal geen hekel aan benzo,s.......
was het maar waar!!!
ik ben gewoon lichamelijk EN geestelijk afhankelijk van benzo,s.......
daarom weet nog geen 1 arts dat ik bijna niets meer slik, zodat ik nog in voorraad heb....
kan hier echt niet vertellen hoe ver ik ging om maar bezo,s en alles te krijgen.....doe het wel een keer met pm.

mijn stemming is prima......nog geen dipje gehad...
en het veranderen van med. is vaak gebeurd op eigen verzoek....
daar er soms bijwerkingen bij hoorden die ik niet wilde
de reden dat ik op deze site kwam was doordat ik me lang stabiel voelde en dacht dat ik zonder AD kon(eigen houtje)nou ja, toen na 6 weken ging het mis....niet voor anderen merkbaar, een endogene depressie dus...
was totaal niet depri, anderen merkten niets, alleen zelf had ik zoveel klachten.....
waarvan ik uit ervaring wist dat het een depressie was.
toen wilde arts graag de nieuwe AD aan mij geven omdat die zoooooooooooo goed was, tje wat ben ik een paar weken ziek geweest van die troep!!!!
dus toen weer overgestapt op mn oude vertrouwde AD,
en voelde me binnen 2 dagen weer prima!!!!!
nog steeds had omgeving niets gemerkt....
partner zei gister nog tegen mij.....wat knap dat ik niets aan je merk terwijl je in korte tijd 5/een halve pil hebt laten staan......
ik blijf deze week nog ff op 25 mg tranxene zitten omdat ik wat afspraken heb en als ik weer minder kan ik er niet heen.
tja..... het nut.....zoals ik al zei, al helpt het maar voor de aankomende vak.
moet woensdag naar tactus, ben benieuwt.
voel me vandaag wel wat beter....wel erg slecht geslapen maar ja, hoort erbij, met benzo,s sliep ik toch ook slecht...
ben dus echt niet dwangmatig en heb een goede stemming....

----------


## sietske763

hoe is het met jou meid???
gaat het??

----------


## Zippie

Blij een forum gevonden te hebben met 'medestrijders'. Heb na 25 jaar gebruik van diverse pams, en weer een zoveelste nacht van net 3 uurtjes met bijna30/40 mg diazepam besloten voor de tweede keer een poging te doen er mee te kappen. Dit is m'n eerste dag en ik voel me klote. Stress op m'n werk en daardoor niet slapen en dus ook stress doordat ik niet slaap.. en dan nog de dokter op vakantie zodat ik nu geen afbouwschema en geen pammetjes kan halen. Hoop dat het met jullie samen die in dezelfde moeilijke situatie zitten nou wel gaat lukken.

----------


## dotito

Hallo zippie,

Als de pillekes deelbaar zijn,kan je altijd een kwartje om de 3 dagen afdoen.Dat hebben ze destijds tegen mij zo gezegd.

En als je in Belgie woond kan je naar een zelfhulpgroep evt gaan,heb ik ook gedaan.In Nederland weet ik niet hoe dat in zijn gang gaat.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Zippie

Hoi Dotito, leuk al zo snel een reactie te ontvangen en bedankt voor je tip, de tabletjes zijn per halfjes deelbaar! Ik woon in nederland en ondanks dat ik het uiteraard ook aan me zelf de danken heb, gaat het krijgen van pammetjes veel te makkelijk... ik was een eerste keer al vrij ver afgebouwd dat ik zelfs ook nachten zonder sliep en dan gebeurd er weer iets en hup, krijg je zo maar weer een herhaal recept. Maar nu ga ik het doorzetten, over een maand ga ik met vakantie en dan gaat het slapen meestal makkelijker dan als ik moet werken (de druk van ik moet slapen om uitgerust te zijn om m'n werk goed te doen....). De eerste keer heb ik cognitieve therapie gehad (begeleiding met afbouwen met tips zoas bijhouden van een dagslaapboek en jezelf met een cadeautje belonen als het weer goed gegaan is). Ik heb er wel wat van geleerd maar dacht soms ook van 'wat doe ik hier' als ik zo snel weer naar de pams grijp als ik maar een vleugje stress voel... 's Nachts heb je altijd het gevoel dat alles 1000x erger is en de volgende dag lost het vaak vanzelf weer op, maar ja... maak dat maar iemand wijs die al zo lang gebruikt, hè. Ben 'blij' met dit forum dat er ook anderen zijn met wie je je problemen kan delen ! Als ik iemand nog kan helpen met tips of iets dergelijks, laat het me maar weten. 
Ik heb me ook aangemeld bij http://www.cursusstoppenmetslaapmidd...pmiddelen.html (hopelijk komt de link over op de forum).

----------


## sietske763

ha zippie
welkom hier, fijn dat je meedoet,
er bestaan hier ook zelfhulp groepen, nl tactus(vroeger cad)
ik ga woensdag voor t eerst er heen, daar hebben ze zelfs nog een psych. achter de hand waarmee ze overleg plegen om een goed afbouw schema te krijgen.
verder heb je ook nog stichting pandora....heeft een hulplijn voor als het even niet meer gaat...
ben zelf al heel fanatiek bezig.....zul je wel gelezen hebben.....
heel veel succes!!!

----------


## Zippie

hai Sietske, ik heb het idd gelezen en daarom ga ik het wéér proberen, je bent degene die mijn aandacht trok in dit forum, dus jij dubbel bedankt (zeker als het gaat lukken, maar daar gaan we hier toch van uit !)

Je schreef in 1 van je eerste berichten over:
rescue spray van bach bloesem voor overdag
en recue nuit spray voor het slapen en ook nog evt 's nachts 

Wat is dat precies, wordt je daar rustig van zodat je makkelijk in slaap kan komen (en waar kan je het dan kopen?)

Net na 1 week van de vervanger weer een herhaalrecept gekregen voor 90 stuks diazepam (ipv na 18 dagen, zo makkelijk gaat het, ze zijn maar 2mg p/stuk - de lichtste tablet, maar toch...) In dit geval om zelf direct vanaf vanacht af te gaan bouwen. Ik heb er ook nog valdispert nacht extra sterk bij gekocht, voor het geval dat.
Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee ???

----------


## dotito

@Zippie,

Met valdispert heb ik zelf geen ervaring,toen ik bijna afgekickt was van mijn pammetjes heb ik overdag heel veel valeriaanthee gedronken.(wel de valeriaanwortel)Moet zeggen dat wel niet lekker is,maar je word er na een tijdje wel rustig van.
En 's avonds nam ik dan valeriaan forte bij mij heeft dat enorm goed geholpen.

----------


## sietske763

ha zippie,
het gaat gewoon lukken, zit zelf ook al 18 jaar bijna constant aan de benzo,s
fijn dat mijn posts zin hebbeb.....ben altijd blij als ik nuttig ben....
maar ik ben ook heel blij dat jij stopt, want met meerdere ben je gewoon sterker....
ik heb ook veel op voorraad en bestel nog steeds.....terwijl ik nog maar 1/2 slik van de 6 pillen....

die spray hebben ze bij ETOS en DA, ik heb het bij etos gekocht, ik weet niet of ze het op voorraad hebben.miss. beter ff bellen??
die spray hielp me eerder totaal niet....maar hoe minder benzo,s ik gebruik hoe beter het werkt....het is een natuurlijk middel.
BACH staat zowiezo goed bekend!!!!!
valdispert heb ik ooit ook geprobeerd, hielp me niets maar ws door vele benzo,s....
wat je ook nog kan vragen is MELATONINE 5 mg, een uur voor het slapen, moet je ws wel zelf betalen.
melatonine is een soort tomaten extract.. je word er slaperig van, die pilletjes die je in de winkel koopt zijn veel te laag gedoseerd!!!!!dus zonde van je geld
sterkere melatonine moet je op recept hebben.
succes!!!
klaag maar van je af hoor....
doe ik ook!!!

----------


## Zippie

Nou Do & Sietske, we gaan het gewoon DOEN hoewel ik als een berg tegen de nacht opzie. Vandaag had ik een vrije dag maar morgen weer vol aan de bak... ook melatonine heb ik in de kast staan van die 0,1mg dingetjes. Kan er ook een stuk of 30/40 tegelijk nemen en kijken hoe dat werkt. Krijg je melatonine 5mg gewoon van de huisarts op recept ? Begrijp dan werkelijk niet dat ze al die jaren benzo's geven terwijl melatonine een lichaamseigen stof is. Of zijn daar ook weer 'gevaren' aan verbonden ? En de pammetjes moet ik toch ook zelf betalen.
Bij m'n eerste afkickpoging heb ik ook een heleboel gespaard maar toen ik terugviel, was datin vrij rap tempo weer op, kan weer opnieuw beginnen, maar het geeft wel een prettig gevoel toch iets te hebben, als je de discipline hebt om het dan af en toe maar te gebruiken. Ik heb lekker zitten rekenen vanmiddag en ga deze week proberen te slapen zonder en met de Valdispert en / of melatonine. Lukt het niet dan neem ik alsnog de pammetjes. Hou jullie morgen op de hoogte hoe de nacht is verlopen. Wordt vervolgt.
Zit nu aan de rooibosthee om rustig te worden en dan neem ik voor het slapen nog de Valdispert ofzo...
Bach ga ik naar zoeken, ik werk toch in het centrum van Rdam dus volop Etossen, DA's en een Kruidvat. Ga het gewoon allemaal proberen om ervan af te komen... 

Ik zit wel lekker de hele tijd over mezelf te praten, maar hoe zijn jullie ook zo ver gekomen dat jullie van de pammetjes af kunnen blijven. Sietske, ik begrijp dat jij ervan bent maar wat is tranxene dan precies ? En Do, hoever ben jij nu ?
_________________________________
mijn motto: niet geschoten is altijd mis !!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Zippie,

Ik heb jaren rivotril genomen werkzame stof is>clonazepam om 's avonds ook te kunnen inslapen.
Neuroloog had dat destijds voorgeschreven,hij zei dat ik dat nodig had toens ben ik dat maar gaan nemen.Door mijn epilepsie heb ik soms dagen bij dat ik heel zenuachtig ben,en dat ik mijn zenuwen niet onder control krijg.Vroeger was het nl zo erg dat ik begon te hyperventileren.
Ik heb ook allerlei andere dingen uitgeprobeerd om rustiger te worden zoals ademshalingsoefeningen/relaxtatietherapie/cgt/meditatie/yoga ect....Ik ben zowiezo niet iemand die voor de pillen is.

Dus heb ik aan mijn Dr.gevraagd of dat ik mocht stoppen.Hij zei;ja maar met u voorgeschiedenis is beter dat ge de rivotril blijft nemen.Ik dacht met al die pillen,en ik ben naar een zelfhulpgroep gegaan, en ik ben hulp gaan zoeken.Want op mijn eigen houtje lukte het niet.Moet zeggen ben nu toch al 1jaar en een paar maanden clean,en ben er heel blij op.
Ik had het vooral moeilijk met de geestelijke verslaving.Lichamelijk ben je redelijk vlug afgekickt,maar geestelijk vond ik het niet makkelijk.Heb daar soms nog moeilijk mee.Daarom kan ik jullie ook zo goed begrijpen,iemand die dat niet heeft meegemaakt,kan daar geen begrip voor opbrengen.

Wat ik vooral uit mijn ervaring wil meegeven,geef uzelf de tijd.Bekijk het van dag tot dag,en bouw niet te vlug af!!Ik heb toen ik naar de groep ging,mensen gezien die dat te vlug waren aan afbouwen,met gevolg een terugval.Hoop voor jou dat je vlug van de pammetje verlost bent.

Lieve Groet Do :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@zippie,
melatonine 5 mg moet op recept
benzo,s kan je met een B code vergoed krijgen.....kan je voor de zekerheid nog ff sparen...
tranxene is een sterk kalmeringsmiddel, ik had daarvan 3 x 50 mg, maar nam de hele dosis voor de nacht in en ik had 3 lormetazepam van 2 mg
nu dus alleen nog 25 mg tranxene voor het slapen.
tja....waarom..??weet het ook soms niet..
iig sliep met alle pammetjes ook heel erg slecht.
nou allemaal succes vannacht....hopen op een trilloze nacht!!!

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Zippie en welkom bij de afkick groep.
Ik ben ook geleiderlijk aan bezig.
Vorige week gestart en meteen iets te fanatiek en dat kreeg ik drie dubbel op mijn bordje.
Mijn psych vond dat ook niet echt een goed idee omdat ik momenteel nog in een medicijn switch zit.
Ik moet daar eerst stabiel in worden en dan kunnen wel verder zien.
Wel ben ik nu al dagen naar bed gegaan met een halve xanax minder, dus neem ik er nu anderhalf ipv twee en dat gaat goed.
Mede ook omdat de nieuwe AD's ook slaapbevorderent zijn.
Heb zojuist mijn medicijnen in genomen en heb nu zelf een hele xanax achterweg gelaten voor het eerst, kijken of dat ook lukt.
En samen sta je sterk, dus..... :Wink: 

Groetjes,
Diane

----------


## sietske763

heb gister een switch moeten maken naar AD tryptizol(zusje van mijn AD)150 mg voor het slapen, slaapverwekkende werking....i o m arts
HEERLIJK wat heb ik lekker kunnen pitten met dit AD,
voel me beetje duf maar verder prima,
stabiliseer nog steeds op 25 mg, woensdag na mn afspraken ga ik dit stoppen.

@zippie hoe ging het vannacht??
last van bijwerkingen??
@ diane, grappig he, zelfde dag psych.(vorige week) beide afkicken en nu ook nog zelfde AD in dezelfde dosis....
hoe is het gegaan met afbouwen van de xanax??gelukt??

----------


## Zippie

Hoi allemaal, het is vannacht wel redelijk goed gegaan, met 2 Valdisperts en een mond vol Melatonine tabletjes zowaar zonder pammetjes in slaap gevallen van ca. 22.00 tot 02.00u toen werd ik wakker en sloeg de schrik weer toe... zal toch niet weer verder wakker liggen vannacht.. !!?? Dus heb ik 9 van de mezelf 10 toebedeelde pammetjes genomen en zowaar weer in slaap gevallen tot 5 uur, half 6. Wat is me overkomen !
Dus zowaar de eerste nacht goed doorgekomen, mag zeker niet klagen !! Zou mooi zijn als het zo door blijft gaan maar helaas dit zo al eerder meegemaakt de vorige keer bij het afkicken dat het later toch weer dubbel hard terugkomt en nog moeilijke nachten ga krijgen, zoals jij het al over had, Onassa. Één zwaluw maakt nog geen zomer, jammer genoeg.. Hou jullie verder uiteraard op de hoogte van mijn afkickperikelen en blijf jullie zeker ook volgen ! 
Sietske, wat bedoel je benzo's vergoedt krijgen met een B-code ? Ik moet alles gewoon zelf betalen ! Verder sta ik ook bij de apotheek / dokter in de computer wanneer ik m'n laatste recept gekregen heb, moet dus echt voorzichtig aan doen, gister heb ik echt mazzel gehad dat ik nog een recept losgepeuterd heb gekregen bij de plaatsvervanger.
En als mijn huisarts weet dat ik wil stoppen (en dat wil ik óók maar inderdaad liever zelf..) word ik op rantsoen gezet (precies afgepast meekrijgen wat ik dan per week krijg met elke keer een pilletje minder..) en dat geeft dan weer een heel onrustig gevoel..

----------


## sietske763

ha zippie,
een B code op het recept betekent chronisch gebruik, en dan word het wel vergoed door ziektekosten verzekering.

je spaargedrag snap ik helemaal, ik sleep ook nog vanalles binnen voor de zekerheid.
ze weten dus wel dat ik ga proberen te stoppen en dat ik dat samen doe met tactus, waar ik morgen heen moet....
maar niemand weet (en ik zeg het ook nog niet tegen tactus)dat ik er nu al bijna af ben...zo kan ik nog wat recepten bewaren....en voelt het veiliger......voor het geval dat.......enz enz.
het volhouden is moeilijker dan het afkicken is mijn ervaring....
zit trouwens nog wel weer te trillen..

heb trouwens gi avond ook melatonine ingenomen.

jij hebt trouwens ook geen makkelijk middel om mee te stoppen, net zoiets als tranxene
maar mijn ervaring is dat je beter paar dagen erg ziek bent dan weken steeds na verlaging klachten krijgen.
heb mn leuke afspraak helaas af moeten zeggen door klachten..., kan nu echt niet veilig auto rijden...
blijf je wel posten zippie??
zo kunnen we lekker klagen hier en zijn we dus thuis gezelliger!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Het is mij afgelopen nacht gelukt met maar 1 xanax.
Weer een halfje eraf dus.
Misschien was ik ook meer moedan gebruikelijk omdat we 's avonds nog een flinke boswandeling gemaakt hebben.

Vanmorgen weer acupunctuur gehad en nu heeft hij vooral op de punten naaldjes gezet om de bijwerkingen wat te kalmeren.
Voel me nu redelijk goed, alleen wat suf.
Moet straks nog wel even met de auto weg, want mijn ene hondje plaste bloed.
Heb wat op kunnen vangen en dat heft de dierenarts bekeken en blijkt dat ze blaas ontsteking heeft.
Vandaar ook steeds die kleine plasjes, maar wel vaak.
Aaahhh, arme meissie van 15.

na mijn operatie aan beide liezen op 26 Januari was het redelijk rustig met de ontstekingen, maar nu heb ik eenh hele pijnlijke in mijn oksel.
Bahhh, das weer minder.
Maar goed, ik weet dat het een chronische aandoening is en dat ik er nooit helemaal verlost van zal raken.
Dus....dan moet je het maar leren aanvaarden, amdere keuze heb je dan niet.

----------


## Zippie

Hallo Allemaal !

Do, ik vind het echt onzettend knap dat je al zo lang clean bent, ik weet niet hoelang je zelf gebruikt hebt ? Maar het is zo ontzettend moeilijk en ik ga het ook niet té snel doen. Ik kijk hoe ik me 's avonds voel (rotdag gehad of voel ik me 'ontspannen') en dan ga ik kijken of ik direct wat inneem maar zolang het gaat probeer ik te slapen zonder, wel effe nog met de Valdispert / Melatonine. De pammetjes liggen uiteraard wel, afgepast, klaar op m'n nachtkastje zodat ik het zo in kan nemen als ik wil/moet, zoals afgelopen nacht.
Want de angst is om niet meer te slapen is dan mijn grootste probleem...

Sietske, uiteraard blijf ik posten, op de dag gaat het alleen moeilijk op m'n werk met collega's om me heen en die op m'n scherm mee (kunnen) kijken en ik werk full-time, daar wil ik weer een beetje voorzichtig mee zijn. Dus het klagen doe ik toch maar thuis achter mijn laptop, mijn man heeft er gelukkig begrip voor dat ik dit doe en er baat bij heb (hij was wel minder blij met mijn terugval vooral omdat hij toch al anti-pillen slikken is, met alles). Het van me afschrijven naar lotgenoten die begrijpen hoe moeilijk het allemaal is en weet waar ik het over heb, is een prettig gevoel, een soort dagboek maar dan door anderen te lezen. 
Toch vervelend dat je je afspraak heb moeten afzeggen, Sietske maar wel verstandig als je niet veilig het verkeer in kan. Heb je wel een nieuwe afspraak gemaakt of wacht je het verder nog even af ?
Vreemd genoeg hebben ze me na alle pams die ik zo'n beetje gebruikt heb (temazepam, nitrazepam, oxazepam, zopiclon = krijg je een verschikkelijk smerig smaak van in je mond 24 uur lang maar deze valt niet echt onder de pams, en verder ben ik de helft al weer vergeten omdat ik ze al zolang slik) op de eigenlijk meest verslavende benzo gezet ben om af te kicken, maar dit zou medisch het beste zijn omdat een lange werktijd heeft en daardoor zouden de afkickverschijnselen weer het minst zijn... nou hahaha, heeft goed gewerkt bij mij !! Moet je er wel vanaf kunnen blijven want nou kan ik na 2 of 3 jaar diazepam daar weer proberen vanaf te blijven. Zoals mijn man al regelmatig gestopt is met roken (hij zegt 'eens een roker altijd een roker' - ook is hij nu al weer 7 maanden gestopt) zo blijft het bij ons afkickers ook denk ik. Eens een 'benzojunk altijd een benzojunk'. Maar als je nou alleen kan beperken tot moeilijke of stressige periodes en er niet altijd afhankelijk van bent, dan ben ik al heel tevreden !
Zie bij jullie ook een heleboel voor mij onbekende namen voorbij komen (rivotril, xanax, AD's, tranxene), zijn dat ook allemaal slaap-/kalmeringsmiddelen of anti-depressiva ? 
Één ding begrijp ik wel, het werkt allemaal verslavend...

Onassa, heb aan allerlei dingen lopen denken om eraf te komen, hoe werkt dat bij jou met accupunctuur of heb je dat om andere redenen (de ontstekingen ?) Het is toch verder niets ernstigs ? En zielig van je hondje maar 15 jaar, dat is wel een ouwetje, dat halen er niet veel... Ik vind huisdieren ook heel leuk maar bij ons gaat het helaas niet omdat we de hele dag weg zijn. Dat zou ik ook zielig vinden.
Nou ben benieuwd hoe mijn 2e nacht gaat verlopen, ongelooflijk hoe zoiets je leven kan beheersen terwijl er zoveel andere leuke dingen zijn om te doen of aan te denken...

Nou, zie jullie berichtjes wel weer verschijnen, tel de dagen af tot de vakantie (24 mei) en probeer in die periode grotendeels van de lichamelijke verslaving af te komen want inderdaad psychisch is weer een ander verhaal vooral omdat het bij mij door m'n werk komt (zo is het ooit begonnen in een erg drukke tijd... moet m'n werk goed doen dus moet goed slapen en dan ga je aan je werk liggen denken 's nachts ipv lekker te slapen totdat ik het even niet meer trok en een pammetje kreeg). Ben ook wel benieuwd hoe bij jullie de verslavingen begonnen zijn ???

----------


## Zippie

Hoi Do, ik heb je mailtje ontvangen voor je friendship request, uiteraard heb ik die geaccepteerd maar weet niet of ik het goed gedaan heb, ik zie niets dat het aangekomen of bevestigd is..? Misschien heb ik het niet helemaal goed gedaan.
Heb je nog een berichtje terug ontvangen ?

----------


## dotito

Hallo Zippie,

Ik zelf heb 5 jaar dagelijks kalmeringspillen genomen.Mijn Specialist zij altijd maar dat ik dat nodig had,omdat ik te nerveus door mijn epilepsie.Dus in begin,begin je dat gewoon te slikken met gevolg dat je na een tijdje niet meer zonder kunt.Maar mijn slaap werd toens erger en erger,en kon toen niet meer inslapen.Het was of te wel slapen met een pilletje,of te wel niet slapen.Vandaar dat ik rivotril ben gaan nemen,rivotril is een kalmeringmiddel.Dus ik begrijp je volkomen hoor;zoals je zegt van heb angst om niet te kunnen slapen.Denk dat dat een beetje eigen is aan ons.
En zeker iemand die aan afbouwen is.Wat ik vooral herken aan is:dat jullie allemaal op veilig willen spelen.
Zo dat je nog zeker een recept of pilletje of voorraad hebt.Hier komt het weer(de angst zonder medicatie te vallen)Maar dat is normaal hoor dat hoort bij de afkick,heb ik ook meegemaakt.Toen ik aan mijn laaste pilletje bezig was...man man man heb ik wel lelijk gedaan hoor.Maar heb toen doorgezet,en even op mijn tanden gebeten.Moet zeggen dat ik het daarna nog wel wat moeilijk heb gehad(mentaal)dan.Maar na een paar weken kon ik toch terug weer normaal slapen,en daar ben ik nu heel blij om(zonder pammetjes.Had dat nooit gedacht dat ik daar vanaf zou geraken.Een tijdje geleden had ik een paar dagen eens slecht geslapen,dacht van ga een 1/4 van een rivotril nemen.Jezus :EEK!: heb ik mij slecht gevoeld de dag er na,kan gewoon niet meer tegen die pillen.Als je er echt vanaf wilt,ga het je zeker lukken!!
Je hebt onze steun!!

Lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------


## Onassa

Wij zijn vanavond weer een boswandeling gaan maken, ook al had ik er eigenlijk de puf niet echt voor....toch doen!
En wat heerlijk als je het dan gedaan hebt, en ook een ree en een wild zwijn weer gezien.
Ik ga het weer proberen met maar 1 xanax(Zippie, dat is idd een angst remmer dus kalmeringmiddel dus een benzo :Wink: )
Acupunctuur krijg ik nu ook voor mijn geestelijke gesteldheid.
Het laat je energie banen weer vrij uit stromen want zeker in tijden van een depressie stagneerd dat ook meteen waardoor er ook lichamelijke klachten ontstaan.
Aan de ontstekingen is helaas niets te doen.
Mee leren leven en van tijd tot tijd opereren.
Die ik nu in mijn oksel heb zitten heb ik net voor een deel uit kunnen drukken,maar helaas lang niet alles en dan gaat het gewoon weer verder ontsteken.
Maar ja.....het gekke is dat ik lichamelijke pijn (behalve hoofdpijn en misselijk zijn) wel aardig goed kan verdragen.
Misschien juist omdat je met depressies te maken hebt.
Dan herken je een duidelijk verschil in lichamelijke pijn (die kun je eventueel als je een beetje een harde bent verbijten of met een flinke pijnstiller tot rust brengen) en de geestelijk pijn, daar kun je echt niets, maar dan ook helemaal niets tegen doen.
In het ergste geval ga je je er heel hard tegen verzetten, denk dat het wel een menselijke reaktie is, maar daar kwel je je geest eigenlijk alleen maar harder mee.

Ja, de ene hond is 15 en de andere 14....moet er niet aan denken dat het eens einde oefening zal zijn....dan kun je me dnek ik echt bij elkaar vegen.
Maar ja....ook zij hebben het eeuwige leven niet.

Nou, ik ga mijn pillen nu maar nemen en dan in bed nog even lekker lezen en dan hoop ik weer goed te slapen met een xanax minder.
Ik wens jullie die hier nog wakker zijn voor straks ook een goede nachtrust toe.

Liefs, Diane

----------


## sietske763

sterkte onassa....
beetje erg duf van de tryptizol
bagger geslapen
trillen
over 2 uur intake.....zit nu al een verhaal te verzinnen.....wil nog niet de waarheid vertellen....
uitslag en behandelplan krijg ik een paar dagen voor we op vak. gaan dus wordt het voor hun ws pas eind juni, dat ik hun advies op kan volgen.....
dus gelukkig nog recepten tot die tijd....
ohhhhhh wat ben ik toch erg.....
ga het echt inzien....
hier moet echt ingegrepen worden....
zal na intake wel even vertellen hoe het was

----------


## dotito

Hallo Onassa,

Wel plezant he dat je elke dag een wandeling probeert te maken.Kan deugd doen achteraf he,vind ik ook.En hoe gaat het voor de rest met jou?Zo te lezen precies weer even iets beter buiten de hoofdpijn/misselijkheid.Ja wat betreft hoofdpijn daar kan ik van meespreken met momenten.

Zeg zo'n acupunctuur helpt dat effectief voor de stres,of voor wat is dat juist dat jij dat doet?Is dat niet pijnlijk met al die naaldjes. :EEK!: 
Wel jammer dat je altijd zo vaak last hebt van ontstekingen.Heb vorig jaar ook een lange tijd rondgelopen met ontstoken tenen jezus deed dat pijn.

En voor de rest lukt het zo beetje met de pilletjes af te bouwen.


Lieve groet Do :Wink:

----------


## Zippie

Na 2 dagen eindelijk weer even tijd om wat te schrijven. De 2e nacht was helaas niet zo goed gegaan als de 1e.. heb dan ook ipv van de 20mg (10 pams) 's nachts nog 10mg extra geslikt (dat was al om 01.15/01.30). Was daar eigenlijk woensdagochtend niet zo blij mee op z'n zachts gezegd. Het gaat bij mij nog niet zo eens om het trillen want dat valt best nog mee maar meer de angst van dat ik de rest van de nacht wakker lig, dus de psychische afkickverschijnselen... Woensdagavond weer 10 stuks klaargelegd en de rest ver weg zodat ik er niet makkelijk bijkon en zowaar (met de hulpmiddelen Valdispert en Melatonine) nu wel gelukt me aan het aantal te houden en tot ca. 05.30u geslapen, wel vaak wakker tussendoor maar viel ook wel weer snel in slaap en een keertje nog een
greep in de pot melatoninetabletjes. Vandaag vrij, dus gisteravond wel weer 10 pams klaargelegd en mezelf streng toegesproken nu alleen echt te nemen als ik niet anders kon, niet zo snel aan mezelf toegeven, en zowaar meiden, ik ben maar met 5 pammetjes de nacht doorgekomen. Alleen bij naar bed gaan 2 Valdispert genomen en de melatonine, en 's nachts dan de helft van pams die ik klaar had gelegd. We hebben vandaag toch lekker niets, dus kan altijd nog tukken op de bank (want dat lukt vaak wel in de weekenden) als het nodig is. Ook vannacht weer vaak wakker geweest op een half uurtje na niet echt wakker gelegen. Al met al ben ik niet ontevreden over de afgelopen dagen maar het moeilijkste gaat nog wel komen, bovendien ook een druk weekend voor de boeg dus moet nu echt doorbijten... En Do, wat je zegt over humeur en zo, dat heb ik ook maar juist als ik ook teveel geslikt heb, dan kan ik niets verdragen en ga bijna om het geringste bijna uit m'n dak. Wil dat ook niet, de mensen om mij heen kunnen er ook niets aan doen dat ik het zover heb laten komen...
Onassa, inderdaad voor jou is het nog dubbel moeilijk omdat je nog andere lichamelijke klachten bij hebt, heel veel sterkte ermee. Is het nog wel gelukt om een xanax minder te nemen ? Sietske, hoe is je intake verlopen ?? Heb je nog wat kunnen verzinnen of heb je toch de waarheid verteld ? Het feit dat we inzien dat we verkeerd bezig zijn met de pams en andere kalmeringsmiddelen is natuurlijk al een stap op de goede weg.
En nog even een nieuwsgierige vraag, waar ga je heen op vakantie ? Misschien kan je deze ook al gebruiken om nog verder (of sneller) van je pillen af te kicken ? Omdat ik dan niets hoef persé, probeer ik het juist in de vakantietijd omdat ik dan druk minder op m'n schouders voel. Rust in de tent en regelmaat is het belangrijkste om deze periode door te komen (zo voel ik het in ieder geval !).

----------


## Onassa

> Hallo Onassa,
> 
> Wel plezant he dat je elke dag een wandeling probeert te maken.Kan deugd doen achteraf he,vind ik ook.En hoe gaat het voor de rest met jou?Zo te lezen precies weer even iets beter buiten de hoofdpijn/misselijkheid.Ja wat betreft hoofdpijn daar kan ik van meespreken met momenten.
> 
> Zeg zo'n acupunctuur helpt dat effectief voor de stres,of voor wat is dat juist dat jij dat doet?Is dat niet pijnlijk met al die naaldjes.
> Wel jammer dat je altijd zo vaak last hebt van ontstekingen.Heb vorig jaar ook een lange tijd rondgelopen met ontstoken tenen jezus deed dat pijn.
> 
> En voor de rest lukt het zo beetje met de pilletjes af te bouwen.
> 
> ...


Hoi Do,

Met de hoofdpijn en misselijkheid gaat het ook inmiddels al beter.
Het lukt nog steeds om 1 hele xanax achterwege te laten voor de nacht(maar word me nu makkelijker gemaakt omdat mijn nieuwe AD tryptizol ook een beste slaapverwekker is)
Vanacht ga ik proberen om die ene xanax door midden te breken, dus een halve dan nog maar.
Overdags heb ik er nog wel steeds eentje nodig, want iedere dag krijg ik wel een keer zo'n lichte paniek aanval en dan neem ik er een zodra ik het voel opkomen.

Ja, acupunctuur helpt wel degelijk.
Hij is nu ook echt op de darmen gaan prikken en kan nu ook wat makkelijker poepen.
Gister ook van de psych nog een pittig laxeermiddel gekregen en van roosvice heb ik nu de pruimen versie....als het er nu niet uitwil komen weet ik ook niet meer.
Eet ook best veel appels en sinasappels.
Mijn buik moet echt gaan slinken want het isbijna niet te houden van de druk die er van binnenuit op staat.
Ik let nu ook echt op mijn voeding want ook nu kom ik weer snel aan van de tryptizol.
De afeglopen wekenj 5 kilo!!!
Maar goed, het is grotendeel lucht en ontlasing wat niet weg wil.
Ik wil er eigenlijk sowieso 10 kilo af hebben(lekkere timing zul je denken als je net met een nieuwe AD begint), maar als ik er nu niet op let, groei ik straks weer net als toen met de citalopram uit tot 83 kilo!
En ik ben maar een kleintje van 1.68.
De naaltjes doen niet echt pijn hoor.
En als er een even pijn doet is dat vaak de plek waar het in verbinding staat met de grootste boosdoener op dat moment.
Ik moet er wel bij zeggen, dat ik absoluut geen angst voor naalden heb, dat zal ook een voordeel zijn.

@Zippie, ik vind dat je ook echt goed bezig bent hoor!
Gebruikte jij zoveel pammetjes op een dag dan????
Ik gebruik nu ook melatonine, had ik ooit al eens gekocht, maar nooit echt gebruik.
Ik heb de melatonine forte.
Maar je moet ze al 2 uur voor je naar bed gaat innemen, en dar lukt me niet altijd omdat ik er niet altijd aan denk om ze dan op tijd in te nemen.
Nou meid, ik hoop dat je het op deze manier vol kunt houden, heel knap van je hoor!

liefs , Diane

----------


## sietske763

heb goed nieuws over melatonine, heb het tijden zelf gebruikt en nu blijkt dat zorgverzekeraars het wel ver goede als het door psych. of neuroloog voorgeschreven wordt met een begeleidend briefje, hoe wat en waarom enzo
en anders wordt het vaak vergoed als je via internet apotheek gebruikt, geldt tenminste voor groene land/achmea
dus als ik jullie was zou ik even informeren, heb het dus tijden voor niets zelf betaald...

ik heb nog niet verder afgebouwt, zit even te denken of ik dat nog doe, daar ik er in verslavingskliniek er achter kwam dat ik na afkicken en clean zijn, beide keren onslagen werd met 1 tranxene...
was ik helemaal vergeten maar door dat gesprek daar kwam het weer wat helderder binnen.
wel weet ik dat ik met hun niet verder ga, veel te veel oud zeer en al vanaf mn 18e jaar verslavingsgedrag met ALLE middelen, verpleeg mezelf al vanaf die tijd en heb ook alles voor allerlei kwalen...
ben dus bijna 48 jaar en zou ik 30 jaar moeten veranderen, ben nu zo gelukkig dus wat ga ik dan doen???mis weer ongelukkig worden, wat ik mezelf aandoe...vind dat ik eigenlijk nu al een hele prestatie heb geleverd....en dat vindt de kliniek dus ook...

heel erg knap dat we het toch nog volhouden toch....??

----------


## dotito

Hey Lieve Sietske,

Wel jammer langs ene kant,maar kan u gerust wel ergens begrijpen.
Als je al 30 jaar medicijnen neemt en je moet dan afbouwen,tja gemakkelijk is dat niet.
En langs de andere kant,je moet het ook willen,de eerst stap begint bij uzelf.
Ach als gij u zo gelukkig voelt,en ge hebt geen nevenwerkingen van de medicatie dat ge neemt, kan je idd mischien beter alles zo laten.
Ik begrijp goed genoeg dat je geen oude wonde meer open wilt maken.En vind ook...dat je dat tot hiertoe al heel goed hebt gedaan.

Lieve groet Do

----------


## Onassa

Sietske...ik kan je alleen maar groot gelijk geven meid!!!
Je doet het zelf hartstikke goed en onthoud dat het belangrijkste is dat je het gelukkige gevoel wat je nu hebt moet zien vast te houden!~
Laat het verleden liggen en richt je op een mooie toekomst waarin je nog lang mag leven in harmonie met jezelf.
En ALS dat dan moet met bepaalde medicijnen, so be it!
Je hoeft je tegenover niemand dan enkel jezelf te bewijzen.
Het leven gaat al zo snel, je hebt al genoeg voor je kiezen gehad....laat het daarbij en leef je leven zoals je nu doet, in harmonie met jezelf,je omgeving zal dat zeker ook toejuichen!
Je bent en blijft een kanjer!

Liefs, Diane

----------


## dotito

het gelukkige gevoel wat je nu hebt moet zien vast te houden!
Laat het verleden liggen en richt je op een mooie toekomst waarin je nog lang mag leven in harmonie met jezelf.
En ALS dat dan moet met bepaalde medicijnen, so be it!
Het leven gaat al zo snel, 

Helemaal waar,en sluit mij daar voledig bij aan!!!! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

dank jullie wel.....lieverds,
blijf hier wel hoor......want ik wil niet terugvallen weer naar 3 x tranxene en 3 inslaaptabletten, dus heb jullie nog heel hard nodig!!!!

----------


## Zippie

Hi Onassa, op de dag gebruik ik gelukkig helemaal niets, het is alleen voor 's nachts en de hoeveelheden zijn inderdaad behoorlijk veel, had van een vorige keer (bijna 2 jaar geleden) opgespaard toen ik een tijd thuis ben geweest ivm niet slapen en oververmoeidheid. Omdat de druk toen ik thuis was veel minder was omdat ik niet naar m'n werk hoefde, heb ik een behoorlijke hoeveelheid op kunnen sparen omdat ik toen ook nachten gewoon zonder pams sliep. Nu op het laatst zat ik al weer op zo'n 30mg soms meer diazepam om de nacht door te komen en sliep nog veel te weinig. Zat er zelfs aan te denken om illegaal via internet te bestellen maar heb dat gelukkig nooit gedaan omdat ik daar slechte berichten over las op internet (neppillen voor een hoop geld of met andere, gevaarlijke werkstoffen..) Afgelopen zondag na weer een slechte nacht heb ik de knoop dus doorgehakt omdat het zo niet verder kan en ben nu aan een tweede poging begonnen. Ben net als Sietske al zo ontzettend lang aan de pillen maar wil het tóch weer proberen. De huisarts heeft me ook wel al regelmatig gewezen op de gevaren van benzo's bij het ouder worden (ben nu 45 jaar..) zoals vallen en het gevolg dat je dan botbreuken oploopt of erger, gevaar in het verkeer (ga nu sinds een aantal weken op de fiets naar m'n werk ipv de auto, heb ik ook gelijk m'n beweging..). Maar ja, ik ben nog maar net goed en wel begonnen, alleen het verschil nu is dat ik het zelf wil en niet omdat de huisarts het wilt. Ben vastbesloten door te zetten maar het is zóóó moeilijk. Lukt het me om helemaal af te bouwen dan moet ik er nog vanaf zien te blijven zoals Do die al zolang clean is. Maar ik weet dat de pams lichamelijk al niet meer werken en dat het de geestelijke verslaving is die het allemaal zo moeilijk maakt.

----------


## sietske763

@onassa, welk laxeermiddel heb jij gekregen, tryptizol, ik doe het met lactulose maar daar word je op den duur zo misselijk van

----------


## sietske763

sorry, foutje....ik bedoel voor de bijwerking van tryptizol, ben je er trouwens al aan gewend onassa??
mijn droge mond word al minder maar ben nog wel suf en wat duizelig maar een prima stemming als ik alles zo lees gaat het wel goed met jou, gelukkig!!!!
prima AD, vind je ook niet??

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb idd lactulose gekregen.
Gaat pas na een paar dagen werken, gister begonnen en zojuist de tweede keer genomen.
Gister kreeg ik er wel darm krampen van, maar die krampen verdraag ik wel omdat ik met mijn spastische dikke darm veel last van darm krampen heb, ben die pijn alwel aardig gewend.
Tja....of ik helemaal aan de tryptizol gewend ben....ik durf je er nog niet echt goed antwoord op te geven.
Ik blijf heel erg droge mond houden en duizelig.
De psych vroeg me ook al of ik kon merken of het al wat deed, daar antwoordde ik dus ook op van, tja, eigenlijk geen idee want ik zou niet weten hoe ik me zonder zou voelen.
Vandaag had ik duidelijk een mindere dag.
Misschien ook wel omdat het weer zo enorm is omgeslagen, daar ben ik erg gevoelig voor.
Slaap alleen wel een gat in de dag.
En heb zojuist een halve xanax genomen, eens kijken of dat ook gaat lukken.




> De huisarts heeft me ook wel al regelmatig gewezen op de gevaren van benzo's bij het ouder worden (ben nu 45 jaar..)


Ohjee...daar is mij nooit iets over verteld.
Dacht juist dat ook veel ouderen juist vaak aan de pams zaten.
Ik zal nog heel wat keren in mijn leven van mijn paard af donderen, dan maar hopen dat ik geen botten breek :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahahaha onassa,
die is goed.....valze zou ik zeggen!!!!
is het gelukt met 1/2 xanax minder??

en zippie, hoe is het vannacht gegaan?

ik gebruik 2 x lactulose per dag, de dosis op je nuchtere maag werkt het beste,
heb vannacht heerlijk geslapen, 1 x wakker geweest,
tril niet meer, alleen erg duf, ws door tryptizol, ik moet morgen weg en dat lukt niet als ik zo duf ben dus ik denk dat ik vavavond voor 1 x minder tryptizol inneem.
dit hoort dus bij mij.....zelf verpleging, weet echt wel hoe dat moet, dus geen zorgen....!!!

@diane....sterkte met al je lichamelijke klachten.....dat zijn er heel wat....
ik val alleen maar af......ben jij niet misselijk dan??

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Sietske.

Ik heb tot 3 uur vannacht wakker gelegen, ook door de darm krampen van de lactulose, had pas 's avonds laat genomen, dus dat is niet zo handig.
Om 3 uur heb ik ook het andere halfje xanax genomen en toen sliep ik snel.

Ik dokter vaak ook zelf met mijn medicijnen hoor, vindt de psych dus niet altijd even leuk :Big Grin: 

De lactulose helpt wel zeg, ben nu flink aan de race!!!
En vies praatje , maar de ontlasting zit denk ik ook volmet lucht want ik moet wel 4 keer door spoelen voor het allemaal weg is :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ik hoop dat ik er een beetje van ga afvallen, want nu word ik alsmaar zwaarder met de tryptizol.
Pas mijn voeding nu ook wel aan hoor.
Bijna alles wat lekker is, en calorierijk laat ik maar even achterwege.
Soms wel moeilijk want mijn eetlust is nu juist sinds lange tijd weer goed.

----------


## sietske763

ha diane,
zelf dokteren zal wel bij ons horen,
mijn psych. is al niet meer verrast als ik weer eens wat heb veranderd, meestal vraagt hij wat ik op dat moment naar hoe ik mn medicatie heb samengesteld....
en als ik recepten nodig heb is het net een kaartspel......ik krijg wat van hem en dan moet ik weer wat inleveren en mag ik zelf kiezen...(alleen niet met benzo,s hoor) daar is hij het laatste jaar veel moeilijker in geworden....
tis voor hem vaak een verrassing wat voor AD ik weer slik maar voorlopig wil ik deze echt houden.....door de sufmakende werking mis ik de pammetjes veel minder...
vies he, lactulose en vooral op je nuchtere maag....brrrrrr
moet zelf ook paar x doorspoelen.....echte plak ontlasting, maar ja, alles beter dan die vreselijke obstipatie want daar word je ook niet vrolijk van.
fijn dat je nog wel een aantal uren lekker hebt geslapen!!!
t komt allemaal goed met ons....

----------


## Onassa

Hey Sietske, vind je die lactulose echt vies???
Ik vind het heerlijk, lekker zoet, ik zou zo de hele fles leeg kunnen drinken!

Zo ben net onder de douche vandaan.
Ben daarna dan altijd meteen dood op en trillerig.
Lijkt wel alsof ik dan ik weet niet wat heb gedaan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sietske763

ha onassa,
dat hele moeie heb ik ook, volgens mij komt dat echt door onze AD
ik had het niet met de vorige,
dat duurt dus ongeveer 6 weken.....bijwerkingen
en dat trillen hoort er ook bij, heb het nog nagevraagd bij apotheker,
die weten echt meer dan de psych., wat de klachten zijn en duizeligheid is trouwens ook van tryptizol,pfffffffffffffff, hoop dat je het snapt, beetje rommelig bericht maar kan zelf ook niet echt helder reageren.

----------


## Zippie

Ben net terug van een weekendje vriendenbezoek, heb vrijdagnacht voor het eerst sinds maanden weer eens een nacht helemaal zonder pammetjes geslapen, nooit gedacht zo snel al een nacht en wat een openbaring dat ik het nog zónder kan ! Was helemaal blij toen ik gisterochtend opstond. Maar afgelopen nacht werd ik om half 4 wakker en ik 4 uur wakker liggen toch een beetje lang vind tot ik op kan staan (het nadeel van niet thuis slapen..) en heb 8 pams genomen om nog een paar uur te slapen. Heb het deze week niet slecht gedaan vind ik zo, ik had mezelf op 10 pams per nacht gezet en heb er de afgelopen 6 nachten totaal maar 48 genomen ipv 60). Nu nog kijken hoe het de komende nacht dan weer gaat, vanaf maandagnacht wil ik op 9 stuks overgaan.. Hoop dat die ook zo goed gaat...

----------


## Zippie

oh ja Onassa, ik vergat nog even te verduidelijken wat de huisarts mij vertelde over de gevaren van benzo's bij ouder worden, als je suf je bed uitgaat word het risico van vallen groter met botbreuken, een gebroken heup groter, of misschien nog erger... Daarom worden ze moeilijker of zijn ze er niet zo happig meer op om benzo's voor te schrijven. Zo proberen ze je er van bewust te laten worden dat het beter is om te stoppen.

----------


## sietske763

was vandaag echt oververmoeid, ik kon het niet meer volhouden......heb een pammetje ingenomen en er 4 uur op geslapen.....nu mezelf weer hard aanpakken door het voorlopig niet weer te doen.
t gekke is; ik voel me totaal niet schuldig, had het vanmiddag echt even nodig...en dat het pammetje werkte betekent alleen maar dat ik er aardig goed afwas...""vroeger"" hielp geen enkele pam.

----------


## Onassa

Goed Sietske!
Ik denk ook dat je het beste maar naar je eigen lichaam kunt luisteren, die spreekt meestal wel de waarheid en dan kan je daar ook maar beter naar luisteren.
Ik ben vandaag weer naar de paarden geweest.
Net als gisteren de stallen gedaan en nog flink gereden.
Ik heb net wel besloten om morgen even een rust dagje in te lassen, ook al gaat het rijden nu weer lekker, maar ik moet gewoon even op mezelf passen.
Ik ken mezelf goed genoeg om te weten dat als ik eenmaal weer ergens mee begin, ik dan door blijf gaan tot ik er soms letterlijk neer bij val.
En gezien ik bijna een half jaar niet meer heb kunnen rijden, moet ik het nu ook niet gaan overdrijven want dan kukel ik gegarandeert weer om.
ik blijf ook gewoon nog overdags 1 xanax nemen en 's avonds 1.
Als ik dan beter aan de tryptizol gewend ben kan ik altijd weer wat gaan minderen.

----------


## sietske763

goed joh, dat je even pas op de plaatst houdt!!
goed dat je dit ziet, we zijn wat dat betreft wel een beetje hetzelfde denk ik, alles of niets.......maar er is nou eenmaal ook een grijs vlak, dat geeft rust....

----------


## sietske763

het lijkt erop of mn klachten duidelijk verminderen,
die van de tryptizol en heb ook geen last van pammetjes.....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat is goed nieuws he!..dat je bijna geen nevenwerkingen meer hebt van ad/pammetje,hoop dat zo blijft.

----------


## sietske763

@lieve Do,
ik denk als ik vandaag geen ontwenningsverschijnselen heb dat ze ook niet meer komen...
dat hele duffe toen ik begon met afbouwen is helemaal weg(gelukkig)

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dan ben ik heel heel blij :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  voor jou!!

----------


## Onassa

Siets, mooi zeg!!
Houwen zo he?!
Nu ik de tryp 's avonds wat eerder in neem gaat het ook wat beter.
ik word nu ook andderhalf uur vroeger wakker, 10.30 ipv 12.00 uur.
Ik hoop als de 6 weken met 150 mg voorbij zijn dat ik dan ook het merendeel vaan de bijwerkingen kwijt ben.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Bar,
Fijn zeg dat je vandaag geen ontwenningsverschijnselen hebt! Ik hoop ook echt dat je er geen last meer van gaat krijgen en dat dit een geslaagde poging is om te stoppen! Heel veel succes!

@ Diane,
Fijn te horen dat het ook wat beter met jou gaat nu je de tryptizol eerder inneemt! Hopelijk ben je gauw het merendeel of het liefst alle bijwerkingen kwijt en hoef je niet meer zoveel medicatie te nemen! Heel veel succes!

----------


## sietske763

hallo alle benzo stoppers.....
hoe vergaat het met minderen??
ik zit nog steeds op een minimale dosis tranxene,
vroeger werd ik niet warm of koud met 6 x zoveel tranxene....
als ik nu een uur vdn dat ietsie pietsie tranxene inneem dan word ik verschrikkelijk moe.
heel goed teken is dat!!!!
en de slaapverwekkende AD erbij werkt ook goed, goeie combi.
ben vandaag bij psych. geweest en mijn verslavings gedrag doorgenomen n.a.v d
gesprek verslavingszorg.
ik zei; ik rook teveel, veel te veel en dat is op den duur slechter dan een al 30jarig gedrag veranderen.
hij was het helemaal me eens, vond het ook weer een impulsieve actie van mij...
ben dus weer naar huis gegaan met een recept alsof ik nergens mee gestopt ben....
makkelijk voor in vak.
als het na vak. nog goed gaat hoef ik niet meer naar psych!!!
als de HA tenminste doorgaat met med. van psych,

diane, ik neem tryp nu ook eerder in, word je ook lekker duf van in combi met melatonine 10 mg, bevalt me prima!!

----------


## Onassa

Ik heb de afgelopen week ook een paar keer melatonine gebruik, maar omdat ik dat niet gewend ben vergeet is dat vaak
Ik heb vanavond om 20.15 de tryp ingenomen en nu zojuist de ene xanax (jaja, dat gaat ook nog steeds goed met maar 1 ipv 2) en nu voel ik mijn ogen zwaar worden.
Ja, het gaat bij mij echt een stuk beter als ik de tryp eerder in neem.
Merk het ook vooral 'smorgens dat ik dan niet zo vreselijk beroerd wakker word.
Dat had ik wel als ik de tryp en de xanax tegelijk innam vlak voor het naar bed gaan.
soms is het even zoeken naar de juiste tijden van inname.
Dat is me nu wel aardig gelukt.
Duik nu dus ook lekker mijn mandje in.

Slaap lekker voor iedereen!

----------


## sietske763

tjee, wat bagger geslapen,
shit, voel me verschrikkelijk,
het lijkt dan wel of de versuffende bijwerking van de tryp niet ""uitgeslapen"" is,
wil eigenlijk straks weer slapen, maar dat is niet slim want dan heb ik vannacht weer een probleem,
waar ik ook wel een beetje mee zit is dat ik dus straks geen psych. meer heb, althans, deze, ik heb me ruim 12 jaar zo vertrouwd gevoeld bij hem....en hij heeft me nooit laten lijden.....andere artsen wel...hij is dan ook mn 7e psych.
dubbel gevoel, aan de ene kant blij dat ik weer goedgekeurd ben, aan de andere kant een grote sprong in het diepe!!!

----------


## Onassa

Hey Bar,

Ik herken je gevoel heel goed, dat suffig blijven van de tryp.
Het werkt natuurlijk ook wel 24 uur per dag he?
Het scheeld bij mij wel als ik het 's avonds wat vroeger in neem.
Misschien kan je proberen het vanavond rond 8 uur in te nemen.
Probeer idd niet overdags te gaan slapen, want net wat je zegt, dan heb je met de nacht weer een probleem.
Heb je niets meer te poetsen dan? :Wink:  :Wink: 
Hey, kom op he....effe minder dagje vandaag, sta dat jezelf ook toe.
Ga beetje lezen of lummelen, iets doen wat je leuk vind.
Morgen nieuwe dag met nieuwe kansen.
Misschien dat je onbewust toch een beetje zit met het feit dat je niet meer naar de psych terug hoeft.
Hij was voor jou erg vertrouwd en dat raak je nu kwijt.
Maar vertrouw op jezelf hoor.
En je weet uit ervaring dat als straks de bijwerkingen van de tryo minder zijn, het een hele fijne AD is.
Houd dat maar voor ogen!

Liefs, Diane

----------


## sietske763

hoi diane,
ik voel me gelukkig niet depri hoor!!!
dit zijn weer eens vage klachten en het is zo dat je aan dit AD moet wennen, het is een heerlijk AD, maar als je niet uitgeslapen bent is het een verschrikking!!!
voel me eigenlijk ook een beetje schuldig, ik heb gewoon zitten liegen bij psych., terwijl hij altijd zo goed is voor mij.....
maar ik wilde een recept....veiligheid voor de toekomst...
t

----------


## dotito

Vandaag voel ik me moe maar ik heb goed geslapen,en de rugpijn is dragelijk tot hiertoe.Meestal komt de pijn 's avonds op,maar zolang ik geen pijn heb geniet ik van elk moment.



Lieve Sietske,

Heb je zo slecht geslapen dat je je zo verschrikkelijk voelt :Confused: Kan me ergens voorstellen hoe je u voelt dat een medicament niet is uitgewerkt.Hoop van harte dat ge u straks wat beter voelt.Ja de ene dag is de andere niet he!Maar morgen is er weer een nieuwe dag,zie daar anders naar uit.Of zoals Diane zegt,lees een beetje of hou u wat bezig met iets leuk.Kan goed begrijpen dat je het er ergens moeilijk mee hebt dat je psch.is weggevallen na al die jaren.Maar ik denk dat dat normaal is hoor dat je ergens met een angst zit.Als je al die jaren therapeutisch begeleiding hebt gehad.Ach geef jezelf alles een beetje tijd,en dan komt dat vast allemaal in orde!!

Mischien een kleine tip;Ga anders een kleine wandeling maken,doe ik ook altijd als ik mij heel slecht voel.Zuurstof is heel goed voor u beter te voelen.

Veel liefs Do :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

komt wel weer goed vandaag hoor!!!

----------


## sietske763

heb toch zo,n zin aan benzo,s, pffffffffffffffffffffff zal het niet doen, maar heb zo,n zin om weer een gat in de dag te slapen.
en het erge is, dat slapen 1 van mn hobby,s is!!!!

----------


## sietske763

hallo benzo stoppers, hoe gaat het??
zippie hoe is het met jou dan, tijd niets gehoord!!
heb zelf nog steeds iets tranxene, niet de moeite...
en de benzo,s stromen binnen, ben echt net een apotheek, heb voor iedere kwaal wel iets in huis...
ben trouwens gebeld door verslavingszorg...., ben besproken in vergadering...
en zij zagen het niet zo zitten met mij, ik ben niet te helpen....hahahaa
heb hun toen ook (bij 1e gesprek)verteld wat ik allemaal in buitenland koop aan pillen,
dus hun(en ik ook)dat ik zo maar lekker door moet gaan met mn gelukkige leven....
gister is er weer een lading pillen binnengekomen....mijn voorraad wordt nu wel heel erg groot.....ben echt druk met sorteren, mandje benzo,s, mandje AD enz enz
ben er helemaal blij mee, terwijl ik ze niet eens gebruik...

----------


## Ilse34

wat een rare post.  :Smile: 

waarom ben je pillen aan het verzamelen?

----------


## sietske763

@sleepy, heb je een bericht gestuurd,

ik ben gister even de fout ingegaan......
was zo vreselijk moe en kon niet slapen......., dus heb een slaaptablet ingenomen.....
wel heerlijk geslapen

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Lieve Bar,
Nog steeds vrij van ontwenningsverschijnselen hoop ik?
Je zal wel veel mandjes hebben met al die medicatie die jij verzamelt  :Wink: 
Hopelijk lukt het je om sterk te blijven en iets anders te gaan doen ipv benzo's te nemen! Veel succes en sterkte!

@ Diane,
Hoe gaat het met jou stoppoging, ontwenningsverschijnselen, slapen en dergelijke?
Hopelijk hou je het vol om 1 ipv 2 xanax te nemen en voel je je steeds beter! Gelukkig heb jij afleiding van je paardjes  :Wink:  Veel succes en sterkte!

----------


## Onassa

Nou, heb zojuist weer voor het eerst mijn cipramil genomen 20 mg.
Hierbij 1 xanax, maar voorheen lukte dat niet dan had ik echt 2 xanax nodig omdat de cipramil geen slaapverwekkende stof heeft.
Ik probeer het eerst zo, lukt het niet dan maar weer een xanax erbij.
Als ik dan eenmaal weer helemaal goed op de cipramil reageer kan ik altijd weer proberen of het met 1 xanax lukt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Diane,

Ik hoop voor je dat de cipramil gaat werken voor je en dat je het redt met 1 xanax en anders zoals je zegt eerst maar weer 2 xanax als het niet lukt en dan kan je later wel pogen af te bouwen...
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Onassa

Thanx meid!

Ben net terug van mijn psycholoog/acupuncturist.
deze keer geen naaldjes (voor niks mijn benen geschoren gister :Wink: ) want er was teveel te bespreken momenteel.
Sinds korte tijd(mede door het lezen van bepaalde boeken) kan ik beter bij mijn gevoel komen.
Voorheen was ik alleen met mijn hoofd bezig, alles willen beredeneren enzo, je kent dat wel.
Mijn psych was niet echt gelukkig met mijn keus weer terug te gaan naar de cipramil,maar verwierp het ook niet echt.
Heb het recept dus weer kunnen halen.
Wat me nu wel bezig houd zijn zijn woorden, dat hij bang is voor recidive....en dat ik toch ook wat meer geduld moet hebben.
Dat ik een juffertje ongeduld ben dat weet ik, ben ik al 46 jaar lang.
Mijn psycholoog daarentegen vind het juist een hele vooruitgang dat ik nu ook eens via mijn gevoel zaken ga besluiten.
Hij staat dus volkomen achter mijn keus en vind mij ten opzichte van een jaar geleden wat dat betreft erg vooruit gaan.
Ik kom bij hem al sinds 2001.
Hij probeert mij duidelijk te laten inzien dat wanneer ik toch weer in paniek raak(omdat gevoel en verstand ruzie maken) ik die paniek best mag voelen, want die komt nu eenmaal snel bij mij zeker tijdens wéér een medicatie switch, maar ook wel bij mijn positieve moet blijven, de angst aankijken, maar me er niet meer zo extreem moet door laten leiden, want als ik de angst helemaal toelaat en daardoor ga malen, kan ik niet meer stoppen wat dan uiteindelijk een echte paniek aanval word.
Hij gaf als symbolisch voorbeeld aan, stel er staat een heel groot eng monster voor je deur, wat doe je dan????
Tja....paniekeren uiteraard.
Zijn antwoord was, nee...doe de deur open, maar tevens ook je achterdeur, laat het monster binnen komen en via de achterdeur weer verdwijnen.
Dus maw....vecht er niet tegen want dat maakt de paniek enkel maar erger maar kijk ernaar en weet dat het ook weer weg ebt.
Tot voor een jaar geleden verdedigde ik al mijn medicijnen met hand en tand en het feit dat ik nu toch met minder wil doen en met het idee speel om tzt misschien wel zonder is al een hele andere houding ten opzichte van een jaar geleden.
Hij vindt dat een zeer positieve wending.
Maar de psychiater zorgt er weer voor door zijn antwoorden dat mijn verstand en gevoel ruzie krijgen.
Maar wat mijn psycholoog net ook zei klopt ook wel, psychiaters zijn toch meer de medicijn mannen.
Het was een goed gesprek met mijn psycholoog.....want ik werd vannacht heel beroerd wakker, misselijk, maagzuur en was bang (heb je die angst weer) dat ik zou moeten overgeven (daar heb ik van kinds af aan al moeite mee en echt angst voor)
Ben gelukkig met een extra xanax en een extra kussen toch weer in slaap gevallen en werd vanmorgen met hoofdpijn aan een kant wakker.
Dus weer dat stemmetje die zei...zie je wel Diaan, je hebt de verkeerde keus gemaakt want net de tryptizol had je geen hoofdpijn meer.
Maar ik vergeet dan even voor het gemak dat de tryp wel voor andere hele nare bijwerkingen zorgt.
Dan ben ik geneigd om naar 1 keer de cipramil te hebben genomen weer terug te gaan naar te tryp(juff. ongeduld en twijfelaar).
Ik zal zker nu de eerste weken weer wat klachten gaan krijgen door de switch, maar die moet ik dan niet teveel proberen te voeden, in ieder geval niet zo ver dat hierdoor weer paniek ontstaat.
Dus ik heb wel weer wat bruikbare handvaten aangereikt gekregen, nu nog zien daar ook echt mee aan de gang te kunnen.
Zo...een best verhaal, wilde het beknopt houden want vaak is het niet fijn voor anderen om zo'n lel tekst te lezen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Liefs en groetjes, Diane

----------


## sietske763

succes onassa,
wat je ook doet.....het gaat erom dat jij je goed voelt!!!

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Hoop van harte dat er een moment komt dat jij je goed mag voelen!

Lieve Groet Do

----------


## Onassa

Thanx meiden!!!
Dat gaat vast goed komen, ik zal de weg vinden, of die nu rechts om of links om is!

@Siets, had je mijn pb nog gekregen??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Diane,

Fijn dat je goed kan praten met je psycholoog en dat je handvaten hebt gekregen!
Ik hoop voor je dat de bijwerkingen mee zullen vallen, dat het je lukt om een voor en achterdeur open te hebben voor bepaalde (angst) gevoelens en dat je je snel beter voelt!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## sietske763

> had je mijn pb nog gekregen??


ja heb ik gehad, je kan beter naar het buitenland gaan.
jij kreeg toch tramal??of worden ze niet meer voorgeschreven??

----------


## Onassa

Dank je Luus.

@ Sietske Ja, ik krijg de tramal gelukkig nu wel voor geschreven.

----------


## sietske763

ik ben echt zat van het moeilijke slapen.....
zat vanmorgen al weer vroeg in de kamer, voor 6en,
dus maar weer 5 uur geslapen.....en de kwaliteit was ook niet goed, vreselijk
veel onbenullige dromen, met veel onrust, dus doodmoe wakker geworden.
afkick verschijnselen zijn het beslist niet meer voordat iemand dat denkt.....
k ga nog eens goed nadenken over het benzo gedoe.....
het lijkt erop dat ik toch niet zonder kan, wat eerder bij 2 opnames ook het geval was, daar werd ik ook na afkicken met wat benzo,s ontslagen.

fijn onas dat je tramal voorgeschreven krijgt!!!!scheelt weer geld!!
is trouwens wel apart dat jij zo op tramal reageert, jij knapt ervan op he?
wat doet tramal bij jou dan?
zou ik me er ook beter door voelen??
heb nog tramal genoeg.

----------


## Onassa

Ik zou ook het liefst "pilloos" door het leven gaan,maar het gaat gewoon weg niet (althans nu niet) en heb door weer terug te gaan naar de cipramil ook weer een extra xanax erbij moeten nemen.
Mijn slaap is me heilig.
Als ik niet goed en genoeg slaap, word ik weer dood ziek en daar pas ik voor.\
Zeker nu ik weer aan het opklimmen ben en de dingen in mijn leven weer leuk ga vinden.

Ieder maak daar zo zijn eigen keus in.
Zo wil ik ook nog een keer stoppen met roken want ben astma patient, maar ik weet dat dat NU absoluut niet gaat lukken.
Ikga mezelf daar dus ook niet mee pesten, want dan is het gedoemt te mislukken en baal ik weer vreselijk van mezelf, wat weer een algehele neerwaartse spiraal op mijn psych zou betekenen.

En ja....ik ben ook verslaafd aan medicijnen, dat geef ik grif toe.
Als ik bijna geen xanax meer heb word ik al bloed nerveus en erg onverdraagzaam.

de tramal is een verhaal op zich.
Die kreeg ik ooit eens voor hele erge hoofdpijn, omdat niets anders meer hielp.
Ik merkte dat ik er vooral wat vrolijker door werd (bijwerking die zelden voorkomt overigens, de meeste worden er eerder misselijk en duf van)
Mijn psych snapte daar ook niets van en soms dacht ik dat hij me niet serieus nam.
Zei ook dat hij me dat nooit voor zou schrijven omdat dat medicijn niet onder zijn "vakgebied" valt.
Nee, dat klopt....het is puur een pijnstiller.
Nu was ik er een paar weken terug en hij vertelde me toen dat hij een artikel had gelezen over tramal waarin stond dat het de stemming kon verbeteren.
Hij moest toen meteen aan mij denken zei hij.
Nu is het dus wel zo, dat mocht de huisarts het me niet meer voor schrijven, hij het wel voor me doet, alleen in druppelvorm want er kleven gevaren aan.
Tramal in combinatie met een SSRI kan levens gevaarlijk zijn omdat je er serotoninesyndroom van kunt krijgen en daar kun je aan sterven.
Hij zal du nu ik weer een SSRI heb wat gematigder zijn dan wanneer ik nog een AD uit de trisiclysche groep zou hebben (daar is dat gevaar iets minder groot).

Toen ik vorig jaar ook nog de cipramil had en dat hoorde, heb ik de hele voorraad zelf gekochte dure tramal door de plee gespoeld.
Nu gebruik ik het dus alleen nog via de huisarts of psych zodat het gecontroleerd blijft.
En dat vind ik zelf een prettig gevoel zeker nu ik de cipramil weer slik (gelukkig maar 20 mg), maar toch, de combi is niet echt aan te bevelen.
Tramal heeft wel 1 groot nadeel, het werkt net als de tryptizol erg verstoppend.
Dushet zorgt er wel weer voor dat je moeilijk kunt poepen.
Tja, zo heeft ieder voordeel ook zijn nadeel.

En nu moet ik rennen want ben vreselijk aan de late kant.

----------


## sietske763

ik ben net als jij ook gewoon verslaafd en voelde mij daar prima bij.....
artsen HA en PSYCH weten dat ook maar raden mij aan lekker gewoon door te gaan met mijn gelukkige leven.......en miss. is dat wel met benzo,s of niet....tijd zal het leren....ben iig niet van plan om mn leven te verpesten om perse zonder benzo,s te leven...
gi nog bij HA geweest en hij vind het goed om mij over te nemen van psych. daar hij gezegd heeft dat ik terug kon naar HA.
met wat ruimte in med. als ik oververmoeid ben, dus af en toe wat remeron erbij....
HA is het helemaal met mij eens dat ik een lang, moeilijk leven achter de rug heb wat al lang verwerkt is en nu gewoon door moet gaan zoals ik nu doe, want dat is allemaal nog binnen de richtlijnen.
ga er dus goed over nadenken of ik blijf stoppen, en dan doodmoe zijn, of iets benzo,s en meer kunnen omdat ik beter slaap.

----------


## Onassa

Siets, ik zou je ook adviseren toch wat benzo's te nemen.
want als je zo slecht slaapt heeft dat zoveel invloed op de rest van je lijf en leden.
Neem een klein beetje enkel voor het slapen gaan.
Als jij je daar beter door voelt, doe dat dan gewoon!
Je hebt al heel veel gemindert, daar mag je trots op zijn, maar het moet wel binnen de perken van een leefbaar gevoel blijven dus pest jezelf niet langer.
Je bent alleen jezelf verantwoording schuldig en verder niet.
Ik neem ook nu weer zonder probeem 2 xanax voor het slapen gaan in en een als ik een half uurtje op ben, daar doe ik het goed op en krijg zo mijn leven weer een beetje op de rit.

maar nu moet ik echt gaan!!! :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Ik vind persoonlijk ook dat je iedereen in zijn waarde moet laten.Al bij al heeft iedereen een ander verleden,en is niet iedereen zelfde,iedereen is anders,voelt zich ook anders.
Ik zelf ben ook niet voor medicatie tenzij als het moet of niet anders kan slik ik medicatie.
Is natuurlijk altijd beter dat je niet verslaafd bent aan benz's/slaapmed/AD
En niemand hoort dat graag,of word daar graag met geconfronteerd.
Maar iedereen is natuurlijk nog altijd vrij is zijn doen en laten.En als de ene zich beter voelt met waarom, dan door leven zonder medicatie en zich altijd ellendig voelen!!!

Do

----------


## sietske763

nou ik denk dat ik iets benzo,s erbij doe, lang niet alles, maar onas je hebt helemaal gelijk, ik zit zo mn leven te verpesten door chronische moeheid en geestelijke moeheid door slaaptekort.....
heb het weken geprobeerd, ben nu dus niet verslaafd aan benzo,s maar voel me niet echt goed door slecht slapen...
dus maar weer wat benzo toevoegen...onas bedankt, door jouw advies neem ik deze stap en ws ook een goede stap!!!

----------


## sietske763

en Do, ik blijf zoeken in de kruiden.....dat heb ik van jou geleerd!!

----------


## dotito

Heb je al valeriaanwortel geprobeerd?kan echt geen kwaad samen met benz's heb ik destijds ook gedaan.
Anders moet je een lage dosis van de benz's

----------


## sietske763

vannacht redelijk goed geslapen zonder benzo...!!!!

----------


## Onassa

Kijk Sietske en dan mag je jezelf een schouderklopje geven!
Wat je eventueel nog zou kunnen overwegen, is magnesium van orthica, te koop bij de apotheek.
Het is een zeer goede stof voor meerdere dingen.
Zoals je darmen en de stoelgang, bij menstruatie klachten en het werkt ook op een natuurlijke manier rust gevent.
Dus in veel opzichten een verrijking voor je lichaam.
Het is wel prijzig, maar je doet er lang mee want je hebt er maar 1 per dan van nodig en dat neem ik dan ook voor het slapen gaan.

Liefs en geniet van het mooie weer!

----------


## sietske763

> Tramal in combinatie met een SSRI kan levens gevaarlijk zijn omdat je er serotoninesyndroom van kunt krijgen en daar kun je aan sterven.
> Hij zal du nu ik weer een SSRI heb wat gematigder zijn dan wanneer ik nog een AD uit de trisiclysche groep zou hebben (daar is dat gevaar iets minder groot).


heb jaren gleden tramal van HA gehad, voor napijn kaakchirurg, gebruikte toen een SSRI..........nooit geweten, dus heb ik ws geluk gehad, het enige wat ik wel had was een stoney gevoel

----------


## sietske763

echt lekker diep geslapen, niet erg lang, maar door de kwaliteit van de slaap is dat niet zo erg, voel me wel fit.
geen benzo,s ingenomen

----------


## dotito

goed zo Sietske,dat je geen benz's hebt ingenomen :Smile:

----------


## Onassa



----------


## Agnes574

Goed zo Sietske!!

----------


## sietske763

lieve mensen.....heel veel sterkte....
ben nog steeds van de vele benzo,s af, nog steeds heel iets,
maar ik neem ze wel mee op vak.
laat daar de boel niet bederven door evt slaaptekort.
ben er wel achter dat stabiel en gelukkig leven het mooiste is en niet het stoppen met pammen!!!!

----------


## sietske763

heeeee zijn er geen stoppers of verminderaars meer......
ben nog niet pamvrij, maar slik nog steeds niet zoveel als eerder

----------


## dotito

Dat is supper Sietske!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Super dat je zoveel minder neemt hoor lieverd!
Je weet zelf wel of en wanneer je eraan toe bent om verder te minderen  :Wink: 
Dikke knuffel!

----------


## Onassa

Nee....ik neem nog steeds de 2 xanax voor het naar bed gaan.
Voorlopig even geen stop of afbouw periode voor mij.
Overdags neem ik er meestal 1, in combi met tramadol en 2 paracetamols oftewel, mijn cocktailtje :Wink:

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Nee dat zou ik in u geval nu ook niet doen.Eerst beter worden en dan afbouwen vind ik ook :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha diane,
lekker xanax blijven slikken hoor!!!
je goed voelen is het beste,
en ik begrijp dat je je nu niet goed voelt.
ik ben me door minder benzo,s echt niet beter gaan voelen...
dus als ik niet kan slapen neem ik gewoon de hele bende weer in!!

----------


## Onassa

Ja, ik ook Siets...als ik ergens een slecht humeur van krijg is het wel als ik niet kan slapen, dus daar doe ik alles voor, hoe chemisch het dan ook is.
Alleen iedere ochtend misselijk wakker worden is minder, geen idee of het aan de medicijnen ligt, maar dat zalk vast mee spelen.

----------


## sietske763

kan zijn....als ik een avond heeeeeeeel veel pillen inneem word ik ook misselijk, vind dat eigenlijk wel fijn.....kan ik ook niet perongeluk teveel innemen want ik ga gewoon braken,
rook sinds een paar dagen weer wiet voor ik naar bed ga......
ik baal er wel van, is zo duur, maar voel me toch echt stukken beter met wiet en je slaapt er vreselijk goed van, daar kan voor mij geen pil tegenop.

----------


## Onassa

eigenlijk is wiet roken denk ik ook beter dan al die pillen.
maar het versterkt ook je gevoel he?
Dus als je depri bent, kan dat doot wiet versterkt worden en andersom.
Ik heb nog nooit wiet gerookt, en dat voor een verstokte kettings rookster.
Zou niet weten waarnaar ik zou moeten vragen in een coffeschop.

----------


## sietske763

wiet doet het altijd goed bij mij en is voor iedere kwaal een oplossing,
ben ik bv depri en ik rook er 1 dan word ik helemaal opgewekt
en als ik wat lichamelijks heb, bv hoofdpijn, dan gaat het over
zelfs voor misselijkheid werkt het bij mij.
ik rook al ongeveer 8 jaar wiet, behalve in vak. natuurlijk, in buitenland.
maar rook er nooit meer dan 1 en stel de joint uit tot s,avonds.
ook als we een wietparty hebben rook ik er maar 1
die partys zijn fantastisch!!!goh wat lachen dan!!!

----------


## Onassa

En je gaat dan dan gewoon zelf halen?
Ik denk dat ik dat niet eens zou durven hahhahaa

----------


## sietske763

ja hoor...stap gewoon coffeeshop binnen en koop er 24, in dit aantal heb je ook een paar wietjes gratis.
zat een paar jaar geleden nog wel eens daar te smoken, zoooo leuk, allemaal soorten mensen......advocaten enz. echt lachen!
partner en ik zijn nog wel eens daar geweest met zijn zoon....t was zijn grootste wens om eens lekker met zn ouders daar te zitten........ook echt giga leuk en lachwekkend.
partner en hij roken het nou niet meer......maar voor een uitzondering kunnen we nog wel eens plannen maken daarvoor.

----------


## Onassa

Moet ik toch maar eens bij jou er een komen roken....mag manlief terug rijden  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

kom je smoken en blijf je gewoon slapen, kan ook!!

----------


## Onassa

Nee...teveel beestjes thuis he die altijd op me wachten :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

kan jij nooit weg diane??

----------


## Onassa

Nope....hooguit een dagje, maar een dag en nacht niet.
Vind ik ook niet erg hoor, ik hen nu eenmaal de keus gemaakt 2 honden en 4 katten en dan zijn dat de consequenties he?

----------


## sietske763

heb je gelijk in.....heb zelf ook dieren gehad(hond en poes)je krijgt er heel veel liefde van maar je kan minder zomaar weg.....ze zijn beide overleden, de poes een aantal maanen geleden, wij hebben toen besloten om geen nieuwe huisdieren te nemen omdat we nu vrij zijn in ons doen en laten.......
maar gi had ik echt zoiets van; ik wil weer huisdieren...
maar door mijn gezondheid zou ik te kort schieten naar een hond......zou deze niet genoeg kunnen uitlaten.

----------


## dotito

Vind ik ook al als je bewust een keuze maakt om huisdieren,moet je er goed voor zijn en er voor zorgen.En je hebt idd voor en nadelen,maar je krijgt er zoveel vriendschap van :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Ook ik zou graag terug een huisdier willen,maar helaas moet ik daar nog een jaartje voor wachten tot wij ons eigen huisje terug hebben.Mag er geen hebben van de huisbaas,omdat dit een redelijk nieuw app is,en ze heeft schrik dat de hond dan iets kapot ga maken.

----------


## sietske763

nou, ik ga dit topic maar weer activeren aangezien er niemand meer heeft gereageerd...
zijn er nog stoppers die van de benzo,s afwillen????
mijn avond med bestaat uit benzo,s en dat laat ik zo..
moet wel afbouwen met tranxene 100mg, heb nu pilletjes van 10 mg en moet 1x per 3 dagen 10 mg minder nemen.....

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoop dat het afbouwen van de tranxène lukt Sietske!!
Ik neem maar af en toe tranxène .. enkel maar als ik me 'druk/opgejaagd' voel.
Bestaan die pillen ook in 10mg? Das nieuw voor mij; merci voor deze info!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Succes met afbouwen van tranxene!

----------


## anMa

Hallo
Mijn ervaring is als volgt:
na 15 jaar gebruik van prozac en tranxene(clorazepatum=t zelfde)
ben ik ermee gestopt
Alleen ik heb er een half jaar voor uitgetrokken
De uitsluipmethode:afbouwen met halveringen periodes van 2 weken ertussen
Eerst een maand de helft
Dan na een maand 1/4 van de dosering
Dan twee weken 1/8 van de dosering
En dat duurde een half jaar omdat ik ook de prozac moest afbouwen
Maar na een half jaar was ik dus klaar met afbouwen
Toen begonnen de ontwenningsverschijnselen pas echt
Ook duurde het bij mij ruim 2 jaar voor ik weer normaal kon slapen. 's nachts
Overdag doodmoe en ook kreeg ik allerlei vreselijke pijnen en klachten in mijn maagstreek
Dat heb ik nu allemaal achter de rug
En het enige verschijnsel wat ik nu nog heb is een brandend gevoel in mijn mond
Ook kan ik nu weer tegen geur en licht
Want daar heb ik ook problemen mee gehad geluiden kon ik niet verdragen en ik stop ermee om nog meer op te noemen
Het is het waard geweest maar ik raad iedereen aan om er ruim de tijd voor te nemen
Want te snel is zelfs gevaarlijk
Bij de tandarts neem ik tegenwoordig speciale verdoving zonder adrenaline, want ik kan niet zo goed meer tegen gewone verdoving daar krijg ik nu dus hartkloppingen van.
Veel sterkte gewenst aan iedereen die het wil doen.
Stoppen met dit vergif.
anMa. Groetjes.

----------


## anMa

Wat ik nog wil zeggen
Stop nooit op eigen houtje
Maar alleen als je arts het ook goed vindt en dan onder begeleiding.
anMa

----------


## vogeltje1990

nou ik gebruik al een tijd temazepam meer als gebruikelijk 60mg maar op een gegeven moment was ik vergeten een nieuwe dosis te vragen aan de dokter en moest ik dus verplicht afkicken een RAMP niet aan te raden het zo te doen in ieder geval, had pshychoses, hele nacht wakker gelegen, ziek misselijk overal pijn.

Ik zou het altijd langzaam afbouwen met behulp van minder zware pammetjes zoals bijv. oxazepam of lorazepam, zo kun je er langzaam vanaf.

Ik zit er inmiddels weer op volle dosis op dus kan niet met jullie meepraten

succes en ik hoop dat jullie er wat aan hebben.

----------


## kpsm

Ik Heb 4 weken 4 keer over een dag 10 mg oxazepam geslikt en ben nu aan het afbouwen. 
Ik slik er nu 2 en voel me echt zwaar rot van de afkick verschijnselen.
Ik heb de hele dag hartkloppingen en kan geen eens s een stukje lopen.
Kan iemand mij vertellen of dit normaal is en of ik zo wel door kan gaan met het afbouwen.

----------


## dotito

@Kpsm,

Wat je zeker niet mag doen bij kalmeringspillen is te vlug afbouwen, je moet dat geleidelijk aan doen. Je kan er beter iets langer over doen voor je een terugval krijgt. Als ik dit zo lees wijst dat uit dat je te snel afbouwt. Hartkloppingen/niet vooruit kunnen/slecht voelen Als ik goed begrijp neem je 40 mg oxazepam. Probeer anders eens eerst 3 x per dag 10 mg in te nemen een week aan een stuk. De week daarop halveer je één pilletje en neem je 2 en half (één week) en zo ga je verder tot dat je niets meer over hebt. Als je te snel afbouwt krijgt je idd ontwenningsverschijnselen. Weet je het afbouwen zal zo wel een tijdje duren, maar je zult minder merken van de afkick zo heb ik dat bij mij ook gedaan.
Als je nog vragen hebt, of je zit met iets hoor ik het wel.

Heel veel sterkte!!

Groetjes Do

----------


## sietske763

> .
> 
> Ik zou het altijd langzaam afbouwen met behulp van minder zware pammetjes zoals bijv. oxazepam of lorazepam, zo kun je er langzaam vanaf.
> 
> Ik zit er inmiddels weer op volle dosis op dus kan niet met jullie meepraten
> 
> succes en ik hoop dat jullie er wat aan hebben.


ff een tipje, lorazepam is de meest verslavende pam die er is, word bijna niet meer voorgeschreven
lorazepam is temesta en kan je beter oxazepam slikken als je wat hulp nodig hebt met stoppen,is veel minder verslavend
ja ja dus vragen.....kom maar op of via mail, ik ben hier de pillenexpert(zo noemen ze me)

rescue spray van BACH helpt ook om alles wat makkelijker te maken
gr en sterkte allemaal

----------


## vogeltje1990

> ff een tipje, lorazepam is de meest verslavende pam die er is, word bijna niet meer voorgeschreven
> lorazepam is temesta en kan je beter oxazepam slikken als je wat hulp nodig hebt met stoppen,is veel minder verslavend
> ja ja dus vragen.....kom maar op of via mail, ik ben hier de pillenexpert(zo noemen ze me)
> 
> rescue spray van BACH helpt ook om alles wat makkelijker te maken
> gr en sterkte allemaal


Oh ik heb dit lange tijd voorgeschreven gekregen, merkte er weinig van daarom overgestapt op oxazepam met hogere dosering, vreemd....
Maar bedankt voor de tip, wist ik niet ;-)

----------


## kpsm

> @Kpsm,
> 
> Wat je zeker niet mag doen bij kalmeringspillen is te vlug afbouwen, je moet dat geleidelijk aan doen. Je kan er beter iets langer over doen voor je een terugval krijgt. Als ik dit zo lees wijst dat uit dat je te snel afbouwt. Hartkloppingen/niet vooruit kunnen/slecht voelen Als ik goed begrijp neem je 40 mg oxazepam. Probeer anders eens eerst 3 x per dag 10 mg in te nemen een week aan een stuk. De week daarop halveer je één pilletje en neem je 2 en half (één week) en zo ga je verder tot dat je niets meer over hebt. Als je te snel afbouwt krijgt je idd ontwenningsverschijnselen. Weet je het afbouwen zal zo wel een tijdje duren, maar je zult minder merken van de afkick zo heb ik dat bij mij ook gedaan.
> Als je nog vragen hebt, of je zit met iets hoor ik het wel.
> 
> Heel veel sterkte!!
> 
> Groetjes Do


Bedankt voor je advies!!!
Ik slik ernaast ook zyprexa en dacht dat het daarvan kwam, maar volgens mijn arts kan dat niet, omdat ik dat al 3 weken gebruik en dan zouden de hartkloppingen er al eerder moeten zijn. Waar ik me nog het meest zorgen om maak is dat ik door die hartkloppingen alleen een beetje kan liggen en ik wil juist graag sporten. Zou het ook zo kunnen zijn, dat als ik de volgende 2 pilletjes per halfje van een hele afbouw dat ik dan geen eens is hartkloppingen krijg en gewoon kan (rustig) sporten.

----------


## christel1

Ik ben ooit moeten stoppen met morfinepleisters, mens ziek dat ik daarvan was, hartkloppingen niet te doen, heb dan wel een paar weken iets anders gekregen, wat het was weet ik niet meer maar ik vond het niet fijn. Ben ooit eens proberen te stoppen met mijn slaapmeds (direct niets meer) maar dan sliep ik "niets", soms viel ik in zo'n soort coma-achtige toestand voor een kwartiertje en dat was het, heb nachten buiten gelopen wandelen met mijn hond maar dat was ook geen oplossing. Ja, wiet helpt bij mij ook om te slapen maar daarvoor moet ik naar mijn noorderburen want hier is het nog altijd illegaal. Kan het wel vragen aan een vriend van mijn zoon maar dat vind ik zo raar.... durf het eigenlijk niet zo goed te doen....

----------


## dotito

@Kpsm,

Weet je, als ik van u was zou ik gewoon rustig aan doen. Nu zeker als je aan afbouwen bent, en dat je zo veel last hebt van die hartkloppingen. Zou gewoon proberen hoe ik het hier boven vermeld heb, en zeker niet overhaasten. Moest je verder nog veel last hebben van hartkloppingen zou ik toch even een Huisarts raadplegen. Wat betreft dat sporten zou ik het toch ook maar rustig aan doen. Welke sport is het dat je beoefent?
Probeer anders eerst wat op krachten te komen.

Sterkte!!

Do

----------


## Agnes574

Voila,
Heb het topic verplaatst , stond bij geestelijk wat 'vergeten'; hier staat het beter!!

Ik ben gestopt met de flunitrazepam én de flurazepam ... en ik kan gelukkig helemaal zonder die dingen (liep er overdag 'wazig' van tot ergernis van vriend)!!

Ik neem nu s'avonds een gebroken tablet seroquel 300 XR (Sietske kon me melden dat dan de stoffen sneller vrijkomen> is ook zo: dikke merci Sietske!!) én een gebroken tablet Lormetazepam 2mg ... soms probeer ik zonder de lormetazepam, maar ik merk dat ik toch 1 à 2 mg nodig heb om in te kunnen slapen.. gelukkig ben ik daar overdag niet wazig van!!

Ik ga toch proberen om van de lormetazepam af te geraken als ik weer wat actiever kan zijn ... nu moet ik nog veel rusten door de zenuwwortelblokkades en dan is het moeilijk om s'avonds makkelijk in slaap te vallen!!

Hoe gaat het met de andere gebruikers/afbouwers????

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Zwemmen, fietsen en wandelen zijn ideale 'moe-makers' heb ik ontdekt ...
Helpt om af te bouwen  :Smile:  en is natuurlijk  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Deze meid slaapt nog steeds goed op Seroquel en Lormetazepam!

Hoe is het met de andere goede/slechte slapers????

Sietske; slaap jij nog steeds goed?
Do; jij ook?
Christel; hoe slaap jij??

Ik hoor in mijn omgeving héél veel positieve reacties van die 'Bach-rescuespray' .. ook de 'nacht-variant' > nuit.
Hier ook allemaal positieve reacties??

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, de laatste we(e)k(en) gaat het weer bergaf met slapen... en ik ben het beu om zo'n coctails nog te slikken, ik val wel goed in slaap maar ik slaap nooit echt door en dat breekt me zuur op soms.... Ik zal toch eens naar de slaapkliniek moeten trekken zeker want zo houd ik dat geen jaren meer vol

----------


## sietske763

@ ag,
he meissie, fijn dat je redelijk goed slaapt!
ik heb nog wel dalmadorm bij mn inslaappil,
tranxene ben ik bijna af, heb jaaaaaaaaaaren 4x 50 mg geslikt, nu nog 1x 25 mg.
heb op vak. echt bagger geslapen maar de 1e nacht in eigen bed weer goed.
heb wel het idee dat ik aan mn dalmadorm gewend raak

----------


## dotito

@Aggie,

Ik gebruik nu die Bach - rescue druppels.
Moet zeggen dat ik me daar heel goed bij voel en slaap er goed van. 
Vroeger nam ik valeriaan fort pillen of/en valeriaan wortel daar dronk ik dan thee van.

Als ik echt niet kan slapen neem ik af en toe wel een rivotril of een temasta,maar dat gebeurd maar zelden. 
Is wel zo dat ik nog steeds mijn velen uren nodig heb heb toch ook een 11 tal uur nodig vooraleer ik ben uitgerust.
Als ik maar 8 uur slaap voel ik mij een wrak.

Moet wel zeggen dat ik jaren rivotril heb genomen voor te slapen, maar sinds ik niet meer aan werken ben ben ik uit mijn eigen met die medicatie gestopt.
En is me gelukt zonder, maar dan wel dat ik heel lang slaap, en met oordopjes.

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,
Tsja, aan die Dalmadorm en zelfde soorten raak je idd 'gewend' en dan moet je kijken of je verhoogt of iets anders gaat nemen... Ik ga dan naar m'n artse en vraag iets anders, wat juist weer iets anders werkt  :Wink: .

De flunitrazepam komt nu soms wel weer 's boven.. heb daar overdag géén last van!
Die Flurazepam/Staurodorm echter is een ander verhaal; overdag een 'zombie' > afwezig,van de wereld zijn, supervergeetachtig (en dat level ligt al hoog bij me!) ... en het sterkste is nog; ik had dat zelf niet door.. voelde me goed met die Flurazepam: totdat schoonma en vriend mij vertelden dat ik zo wazig/van de wereld was; ben meteen gestopt met die troep!
Wie weet probeer ik ooit nog 's een halfje .. mss reageer ik daar beter op?? Zal dat wel 's uitproberen als vriendlief in de weekeinds weer gaat vissen: lijkt me het verstandigst  :Big Grin: !!

Ik slaap redelijk goed, maar PIJN zorgt voor een niet aanééngesloten slaap, die ik juist zo nodig heb! Pijn; periodes van schouderontsteking (rechts) en dan de zenuwpijn in m'n (linker) been maken dat ik gewoon niet weet hoe ik lekker en pijnvrij kan liggen ... ik kan op mijn rug niet in slaap vallen, maar van vriend hoor ik dat ik s'nachts altijd op m'n rug draai en daardoor dan ook hevig snurk ... arme hij; al kan hij er soms ook wat van hoor!!  :Wink: 

De 'silence' en 'snoreeze' zijn uitgeprobeerd, maar helpen geen fluit!!
Al zijn die keelsprays wel heerlijk verzachtend  :Wink: .
Nu heb ik een keelspray voor m'n keelontsteking met natuurlijke middelen en ik heb het idee dat deze zelfs beter helpt tegen het snurken dan de échte 'anti-snurk-middelen'  :Big Grin: 

Ook m'n knieën maken me dikwijls wakker (recent probleem, vroeger nooit last van gehad!); eerst was 't enkel m'n linkerknie, nu beiden > ik word wakker van een serieuze pijn doordat m'n knieën 'op slot' gaan ... ik probeer ze dan (op mijn tandenbijtend) te strekken, maar voel dan helaas niet die 'juiste' knik waardoor ik voel dat ze niet meer op slot gaan ... morgen moet ik daarvoor naar 't ziekenhuis; uitslag scan linkerknie... laten we hopen dat 't niets serieus is en 't probleem makkelijk op te lossen is!!!
M'n gewrichtsontstekingen (knie wss niet, maar overige gewrichten wel) komen voort uit overbelasting ... CVS-probleem dus.

Die Bach-rescuedruppels.. daarover ga ik 's in gesprek met m'n huisartse; hoor daar héél positieve dingen over; ook over die voor s'nachts ... ben benieuwd of dat bij mij wat zou helpen... zo heerlijk zijn; kan ik meteen een heleboel pillen laten staan  :Smile: .

Tranxène 50mg ... amai Sietske; jij durfde megahoge dosissen te pakken zeg!!
Ik neem heel uitzonderlijk een 50mg als ik overdag 'gejaagd/gestresst/verdrietig' loop en als ik na 2u nog niet slaap durf ik er ook één te pakken, samen met nog een lormetazepam van 1 of 2 mg...

Xx Ag ... ik ga stoppen met m'n verhaal .. word er moe van en verlang alweer naar m'n bedje ...zal er zoiezo vroeg (proberen) inliggen > vannacht  :Stick Out Tongue:  om 6u45 op om op tijd int ziekenhuis te raken !

----------


## sietske763

ik ga een nieuwe stoppoging proberen, ben met al mn pillen naar HA geweest en die mag ze niet voorschrijven, heeft het nu voor 1 maand gegeven maar heb geen zin aan andere psych, weet te goed hoe anti-pil ze zijn en de enige optie is dan een opname om af te kicken.
ben in een paar dagen gestopt met 30mg dalmadorm en 1 lormatazepam, de onrust was goed op te vangen door de seroquel.
dus nu van de benzo,s nog 1 lormetazepam en 25mg tranxene en moet zeggen dat ik me nu heel wat helderder voel dus vanavond weer wat minder.

----------


## sietske763

zijn er nog mede stoppers??

----------


## christel1

Momenteel ben ik niet in staat om een stoppoging te doen van de slaapmeds die ik neem en je weet Sietske, het is niet mis wat ik allemaal slik... heb deze nacht terug maar 4 uur geslapen maar die heb ik wel echt nodig, zeker in de moeilijke periode die me nu te wachten staat... zal je wel nog eens een PM sturen
Veel succes bij het afkicken en hopelijk lukt het

----------


## sietske763

he lieve chris...........blijf je meds maar slikken hoor meid!!
in jouw situatie nu.......je zus enzo, is het echt NIET goed om wat te rommelen met meds
sterkte meid!
als je eraan toe bent schrijf je maar een pm 
liefs

----------


## christel1

PM is verstuurd in 2 delen, ja als ik begin te schrijven komt er geen einde aan he...

----------


## anMa

Hallo Sietske
Goed dat je dit van plan bent en dat je je beter voelt is ook heel fijn
Maar neem er echt aub de tijd voor om af te bouwen
Ga niet te snel neem voor het minderen en dan het wennen aan de nieuwe dosis minstens 2 weken de tijd voor weer opnieuw mindert
Want anders ga je de fout in en loopt dit plan mis
Veel sterkte met deze dappere onderneming
Groetjes anMa
Ik spreek uit ervaring.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik probeer géén gewenning te creëren, maar 't lukt me moeilijk..
Ene keer 2 lormetazepams, dan weer 's een halcion met 'n flunitrazepam of flurazepam, andere keer 2mg lormetazepam en enkel de seroquel ... laatst weer een zéér moeilijke 'slaapweek' gehad.. wat ik ook probeerde; ik sliep niet!!
Belangrijkste is voor mij in ieder geval; met een leeg hoofd gaan slapen en dat is momenteel niet altijd gemakkelijk...

----------


## sietske763

het is nog goed vol te houden, ben wel erg trillerig en slap in de benen, heb ondertussen weer wat lormetazepam afgebouwd en neem nu voor het slapen; 20 mg tranxene en 1/2 lormetazepam.
het is onvoorstelbaar, ik slaap ook nog wel redelijk.
@ anma;
ik ben iemand die dingen snel wil doen, ik ben liever 2 weken hartstikke ziek en daardoor sneller van mn pillen af dan langer lichtere ontwenning.
waar ben jij van afgekickt??en in hoeveel tijd?

----------


## sietske763

ps
ik blijf het wel schandalig vinden hoe psych mij zo verslaafd af kan leveren naar HA/andere psych, en tegen mij maar zeggen dat hij het keurig ging overdragen aan HA, die dit dus niet mag geven!
weer iemand 14 jaar vertrouwd......hij was de enige dokter die ik nog vertrouwde en wat dus zo eindigt....

----------


## anMa

Hoi Sietske
Ja dat je liever 2 weken ziek bent dan langere ontwenningsverschijnselen te hebben dat kan ik wel begrijpen.
Ik kan alleen vertellen wat bij mij het geval was.
Ik heb prozac en tranxene gebruikt en dan 15 jaar lang
Niet eens zo' n hoge dosis als jij hebt gehad
Maar ik heb 2 jaar erge ontwenningsverschijnselen gehad en pas na 3 jaar kon ik weer n beetje normaal slapen
Ook heb ik er n half jaar over gedaan om het af te bouwen
Tijdens het afbouwen heb ik niet zoveel klachten gehad daar merkte ik niet veel van
De klachten begonnen pas echt erg na 3 maanden clean te zijn
Ik kan ze haast niet allemaal opnoemen maar een paar zijn 
Overgevoelig voor licht en geluiden geuren en krampen in maagstreek
En golven van angstgevoelens
Ik heb t allemaal doorstaan en ben nu in februari 6 jaar ervan af en ben nu pas weer normaal.alleen een brandend gevoel in tong zal wel blijvend zijn.
Deze medicijnen hebben mij niet veel goed gedaan.
Maar toen had ik ze nodig om een zware tijd door te komen.
Nog heel veel sterkte voor jou en ik hoop dat je het zal lukken.
Groetjes anMa :Smile:

----------


## anMa

Nog even dit Sietske
Destijds heb ik veel steun gehad aan forum met lotgenoten die allemaal bezig waren met afkicken van benzodiazepinen
Ik wist niet dat er zoveel soorten waren en wat ze allemaal door langdurig gebruik kunnen veroorzaken
Www.benzoisland.org.uk
Benzoisland googelen en je vindt het het is in het Engels.
anMa

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb gister de *RESCUE SPRAY NACHT van Bach* gekocht ... ik was gister zo moe dat ik nu natuurlijk nog niet weet of het écht werkt bij mij, maar ik heb in ieder geval ZONDER enige slaapmed geslapen als een roos; SUPER!!

Ook heb ik weer een *lavendelolie roller* gekocht : *Lavinchi relax olie van Chi* > 100% essentiële oliën compositie voor een relaxing en ontspannend effect op lichaam en geest = ingrediënten;
-Simmondsia californica,
-Lavandula angustifolia
-Citrus reticulata en 
-Origanum majorana..
Je kunt dat op je slapen/voorhoofd/polsen etc gebruiken bij hoofdpijn / stress etc, maar ik rol dat over mijn kussen en die geur ontspant me enorm; ik concentreer me op die geur en dan gaan m'n 'kopzorgen' weg en doezel ik in slaap... ben blij; wil vanaf nu zonder slaapmeds slapen !!

Sietske, 
De seroquel 300 XR breek ik al anderhalve week NIET meer voor het slapengaan, ik neem 'm gewoon héél in en ik merk écht dat ik overdag meer energie heb en veel vrolijker loop; goed hé!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bloempje1988

bedankt voor de info, was op zoek naar wat goede slaapmiddelen en heb gevonden wat ik zocht

----------


## anMa

Nog een tip misschien maar dat moet wel lusten
Soms drink ik 's avondspits een glaasje alcoholvrij bier
Daar zit hop in en daar kan ik ook beter van slapen
anMa
Hop werd vroeger ook als slaapmiddel gebruikt.

----------


## Agnes574

Géén slaapmeds meer voor mij!!!  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Ik heb m'n huisartse weten te overtuigen om me melatonine 5mg voor te schrijven (apotheek moest dit maken, in België is enkel Circadin 2mg te verkrijgen); jippie!!
Ik heb vannacht geslapen als een roos sinds weken en ik voel me niet duf/suf... 
Deze meid is momenteel superhappy!!

Om goed te kunnen slapen neem ik nu;

-Melatonine 5mg
-Seroquel 400 mg (artse heeft de dosis van 300 naar 400 opgevoerd... waarom?? Weet ik niet, wss omdat ik aangaf dat ik er zo goed mee ben en m'n AD ga afbouwen  :Wink: )

Hoe gaat het met de andere slaap/kalmerings lotgenoten/gebruikers????

Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Die rescue spray nacht van Bach is veels te licht voor mij ... merk ik niets van!
Zal 'm aan vriendlief geven  :Wink: .

----------


## sietske763

ik ben gestopt met stoppen(haha rare zin maar wel letterlijk waar)
ik rook altijd wat wiet voor het slapen en doordat ik bijna geen pillen meer nam rookte ik meer wiet(eerst een halve toen een hele)vond het zelf te zot voor woorden, wiet is zoooo duur en pillen niet.
dus rook nu al 5 dagen geen wiet meer maar slik wel weer mn slaappillen(tranxene heb ik niet volledig ingenomen, ik mag 50 mg en neem 25 mg)
nu dus dat en dalmadorm en een inslaper en mn beroemde seroquel,
ben wel even vreselijk duf s,ochtends maar na een uurtje is het over......en ik slaap al 5 nachten als een roosje, en ben zeer goed te pas.
waarom zou ik moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan!
haha en ik was degene die dit topic startte.......

----------


## vlinder57

Tuurlijk doe ik met je mee vriendin van me.Maar of ik het volhou is een 2e. ik ben er namelijk verliefs op geworden hahhhaha/

liefs vlinder

----------


## vlinder57

maar sietske...een dag niet gevreten is ook niet meer leven he, dat je dat ff weet, maar wij lachen ons er wel doorheen he schat van me.!!!

liefs vlinder

----------


## anMa

Heel veel sterkte gewenst 
Ik vind het heel dapper dat je dat probeert
En de aanhouder wint...mij is het ook gelukt na 15 jaar gebruik
Je zult het niet makkelijk hebben maar ga ervoor en houd vol
Groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

ik ben al ruim 5 weken gestopt met 1200 mg seroquel, in 2 dagen, sero is trouwens geen pammetje maar wel erg slaapverwekkend. 
na 2,5 jaar was er gewenning, dus weg met die troep!
aan pammetjes wen je natuurlijk ook maar heb weken geleden een gesprek gehad met apotheker en volgens hem moet je gewoon steeds wisselen van pam, dan blijft het werkzaam en hoef je niet op te hogen,
helemaal waar!
gebruik nu 1x kalmeringspam(of tranxene, of temesta, of valium, dit wisselt elkaar iedere week af)
en een pam voor t inslapen...
ik slaap al weken prima en voel me zoooo goed en in tijden(jaaaaaaaaaaaaren)niet zo lang achter elkaar..........t lijkt of ik een ander/veel beter leven heb!
ik hoop dat ik dit voorgoed kan laten staan op dit topic, en anders meld ik me wel weer!

lieve vlinder,
ik hoop dat de seroquel bij jou ook een tijd mag werken!

----------


## jolanda27

Hé Sietske, 
Leer ik ook nog wat. Ik wist niet als je die pammetjes, zoals jij ze noemt blijven werken, als je ze afwisseld. Niet dat ik ze gebruik (heb ze in het verleden gebruikt) :'
Ik ben blij voor je dat je zo lekker slaapt. Niets is zo vervelend en vermoeiend als slecht slapen. Ik weet er alles van.
Groetjes, Jolanda27

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Sietske,

Ik wissel ook af ...
Neem zoiezo sinds vorige week (na huisartsbezoek) een Zolpidem om in te slapen .. maar doet weinig volgens mij; in de bijsluiter staat dat je niet meer dan één mag pakken van 10mg ... zou ik durven om er 2 te pakken??? Iemand ervaring?,of een Tranxène van 50mg.Of beiden  :Wink: 

Om door te slapen neem ik of Flurazepam (27,42 mg), of Lormethazepam (1 of 2 mg) ... andere heb ik niet meer ...

M'n Seroquel (400) neem ik op aanraden van huisartse vroeger in (zo'n 2 à 3u vr slapengaan),
ik had nl gezegd; ik stop daarmee, dat doet niets ... maar mocht niet van huisarts (en ik vertrouw haar, dus ja!) ... maar als ik lees dat Siets daar 1200 van nam, kan ik dat bij m'n flurazepam en lormethazepam zetten ; of flura, of lorme, of dubbele dosis Sero (2x 400) !!

Zou dat helpen Sietske???
Een halfje extra (600) of een dubele dosis (800)?? 
Heb je daar snel gewenning van? Is afbouwen van Sero moeilijk???
Heb laatst 3 dagen géén Sero genomen en was zo ziek als een hond ... maar weet niet of dat van de sero kwam, want vriend was ook ziek en die neemt dat niet???

Fijn dat dit topic bestaat en er zoveel lieve mensenadvies en motivatie geven  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Agnes,

Ik weet niet op alles een antwoord, maar veel van dit soort medicijnen heeft ook een breukgleuf. Dus als je meer wilt innemen kun je nog altijd eerst een half tablet extra innemen ipv. gelijk een hele. Niet bij capsules, daar mag het niet bij. (is nl. met vertraagde afgifte!) 
Veel sterkte en succes ermee, Jolanda  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

ha ag,
heb de eerste avond 600 sero minder geslikt en de 2e avond de rest, ook 600 laten staan,
geen last gehad, behalve 2 nachten erg weinig geslapen.
maar ben wel iemand van de cold turkey, dus klaag niet snel.
sero kan je makkelijk verdubbelen, ik leef toch ook nog na 2,5 jaar 1200 sero, 100 tranxene en 4 mg lormetazepam en nog 30 mg dalmadorm en dan de rest nog; nozi enz.

----------


## sietske763

ps ag,
slik nu alleen 1 tranxene of andere stof en 4 mg lormetazepam.............verder geen slaapmed meer,( alleen AD erbij, maar daar slaap ik niet van)
was paar dagen geleden ff bij een psych, omdat HA niet meer wist wat hij moest met mn slaapklachten en mn sero,
was daar dus toen ik al met sero gestopt was, dus psych zag dat het goed ging met me en hij vond die 2 pammen niet de moeite waard(ik ook niet) dus moet nog 1x daarheen en dan wil psych me al niet meer zien.

----------


## Agnes574

Sietske,
Ik hoop dat je straks eindelijk slaapt zonder meds ... ik duim voor je!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

agnes,
ik ga niet verder stoppen hoor............iedereen deed moeilijk over mn sero, dus daarom gestop en omdat het niet meer hielp.
die 2 pammen laat ik lekker zo..............

----------


## krokodil 1

Al 15 jaar antidepressiva.
Maar nu stop ik plots met 5mg Xanax/dag
Heb ik nogal 2 maal gedaan en geen stuipen of zo , wel paniekaanvallen.
Gisteren zei de huisarts mij dat ik plots mocht stoppen en dan wel trazolan erbij. Heb als een blok geslapen maar vandaag doodziek (herinnerde me nu dat ik nogal doodziek van trazolan geweest ben) WE: huisarts dus niet bereikbaar
Heb dit WE wel telefonische ondersteuning van mijn psycholoog die ook zegt: vooral geen xanax meer zeker van trazolan afblijven.
Ik neem wel seroxat wat sowieso al tegen paniek is.
Ik probeer nu te denken:wat ik nu voel is "alleen maar' paniek.
Ik denk dat het vooral psychisch is: de schrik niet te kunnen slapen enz.
Ik nam al zolang xanax dat ik er totaal niet meer van sliep.

----------


## anMa

Sterkte krokodil
Ben ook gestopt na 15 jaar prozac en tranxene

Maar heb er wel n half jaar overgedaan om het af te bouwen 
Dus misschien toch te snel
Er kan je niets gebeuren maar het voelt niet goed om dit zo te ervaren
Nogmaals houd je sterk 
Groetjes anMa

----------


## krokodil 1

anMa

Bedankt voor je reactie
Ik heb inderdaad behoorlijk afgezien. Vanmorgen nog een paniekaaanval gehad. Maar ik weet: het ergste is voorbij.
Fantastische psycholoog en ik moet vooral leren geloven en vertrouwen op mezelf en niet in doemdenken verzinken.
Pas als ik erzelf in geloof kan ik naar mijn omgeving uitstralen: het is niet omdat ik heel erg ziek geweest ben dat ik gedoemd bent tot een veroordeling van 'psychiatrisch patiënt' voor het leven.
Ik ben altijd bang van wat anderen van me denken Ken je dat gevoel: misschien zien ze aan mijn gezicht: 'die komt uit de psychiatrie'
Mensen plakken vaak heel vlug een etiket op iemand.
Bedankt, want elke steun is nu welkom
De soms bijna slapeloze nachten moet ik er nu ook bijnemen, mijn lichaam zal lang moeten aanpassen aan een leven los van pillen
Het ga je goed
krokodil 1

----------


## anMa

Hallo krokodil
Heel goed dat je steun hebt van een psycholoog
Het is een zware weg terug naar een leven zonder pillen
Maar uiteindelijk heel erg de moeite waard
Je zult best weleens een terugval hebben maar ook zo n dag gaat voorbij
Na een tijdje worden de tijden dat je je goed voelt steeds langer met tussenpozen van wat slechtere dagen die beslist ook komen gaan
Maar blijf geloven dat je het kunt en het zal beloond worden
Als ik me slecht voelde ging ik naar een forum wat nu helaas niet meer bestaat
Benzo island. Daar waren lotgenoten van over de hele wereld 
Heel veel sterkte groetjes anMa

----------


## sietske763

ha Anma,
is er ook zoiet voor stoppen met roken.....
ik zat op de stivora site
snap er niets van
en een dooie boel daar

----------


## sietske763

voor stoppen met meds, vooral pammen, kun je bij ons naar een verslavingskliniek,
afhankelijk van je hoeveel heid, kun je het klinisch en gewoon thuis doen
ik ben daar wel eens geweest voor een itake
ze hebben daar werkelijk zoveel gespecialiseer personeel
je krijgt een psyvh en een psycho. om je inzicht te geven waarom je ze slikt etc etc

----------


## Robin Lecol

www.slaapnatuurlijk.123website.nl uit eigen ervaring!!!

----------


## Robin Lecol

Beste allemaal kijk naar www.slaapnatuurlijk.123website.nl en mail voor vragen naar [email protected] 

UIT EIGEN ERVARING!!!!

----------


## anMa

Aan een ieder die wil gaan stoppen met deze middelen doe het vooral LANGZAAM en nooit plotseling
De weg terug is lang en vooral de ontwenningsverschijnselen kunnen behoorlijk lang duren 
Bij mij duurde het 2 1/2 tot 3 jaar voor ik uiteindelijk echte verbetering voelde
Je moet het er echt voor over hebben maar nu ben ik 7. 1/2 jaar zonder pillen en begin er nooit meer aan
Af en toe durf ik nu wel eens n dr vogel pillen te nemen als ik erg nerveus ben en dan n nacht of 2 slecht slaap 
Maar dat is maar heel af en toe
Dus houd vol je moet erdoorheen alle nare verschijnselen 
Gevoelig voor licht en geluid en geuren
Heb 2 jaar de was gedaan met neutral zonder geur wasmiddelen 
En alleen babyshampoo gebruikt omdat ik geen geuren verdroeg
Kon geen dagcreme opdoen omdat ik niet tegen de lucht kon
Mijn huid heeft veel te lijden gehad daardoor
Duizeligheid en tinnitus die zijn nu gelukkig weg
Maar het slecht slapen was het ergste 3 uurtjes licht slapen en dan weer een dag doorkomen 
Ik snap nog steeds niet hoe ik het volhield
Ik had niet veel steun hier bij mij thuis alleen mn jongste dochter die t begreep
Dus ik hebveel te danken aan het forum destijds benzo island
Ik geloof dat het nu heet. T R A P. ik zal nog eens kijken of ik het nog kan vinden
Dan laat ik het weten wat t precies is
IEDEREEN VEEL STERKTE EN VOLHOUDEN
Groetjes anMa

----------


## Robin Lecol

Daarom ik heb het zelf meegemaakt en echt alles geprobeerd! daarom is dit uniek omdat ik eigen ervaring spreek,
Geen pillen meer maar een puur natuurlijk plantaardige extract! ik ben in een paar weken geheel van de (Rotzooi) af.

----------


## anMa

www.benzo.org.uk/amisc/dutchmanual.pdf
Of zoeken op het internet
Ashton manual benzodiazepines
Jammer dat je niet meer op het forum kunt schrijven en zoeken want dat is gesloten

Klik op de bovenstaande blauwe link

----------


## Robin Lecol

Iedereen moet zelf weten wat de beste manier is maar bij mij werkt dit eindelijk godszij dank, nu helemaal pil vrij en nu is de volgende stap dit afbouwen en rond de zomer vakantie wil ik helemaal van alles af zijn en dit gaat op zeker lukken!

----------


## Benzohater

Hallo allemaal. Ik heb hier op het forum al eens geschreven onder het topic "internetbehandeling benzodiazepines" . Ik heb ongeveer 5 jaar het medicijn Rivotril gebruikt, best wel een hele hoge dosering. Ik gebruikte het om te slapen. Nadat ik ontzettend veel vage klachten kreeg, ben ik gaan zoeken en kwam op het engelstalige forum benzobuddies.org terecht. Het is voor mij een raadsel dat in NL zo weinig bekend is over de negatieve effecten van langdurig benzogebruik en over de gevolgen ervan. De verslaving aan benzodiazepines en de afkick is een van de moeilijkste verslavingen om van af te komen. Ik ben in april 2014 begonnen met afbouwen volgens het Dr. Ashton schema. Helemaal gestopt in november 2014 en tot op de dag van vandaag ben ik nog steeds niet de oude. De lichamelijke klachten zijn weg maar het brein heeft nog steeds elke dag last. Concentratiestoornissen, depressie, mist in het hoofd etc. 

Ik zou zo graag willen dat veel meer mensen zich bewust worden van deze problematiek. Er bestaat het forum benzodebaas.nl en dat wordt erg weinig bezocht. Ik heb daar onder de naam GABA veel geschreven. De strijd tegen de benzo is een erg eenzame strijd met veel onbegrip en onkunde van de artsen. Ik heb het helemaal kunnen afbouwen dus weet wel waar ik over praat.

Het zou fijn zijn als meer mensen op dit forum zouden komen, dan wordt er wellicht meer bekend van deze problematiek.

----------


## anMa

Vandaag vier ik dat 10 jaar geleden gestopt ben met deze pillen
Ik ben nooit meer helemaal de oude geworden 
Maar dat kan ook zijn omdat ik destijds een enorme burnout heb gehad
Daar schijn je ook nooit meer helemaal bovenop te komen
Maar ik voel me nu n stuk beter zonder deze medicatie
Hoop dat iedereen die wil stoppen het heel langzaam afbouwt dan heb je de meeste kans dat het ook lukt
Groetjes

----------

